# 2.5.70

## AlterEgo

Patch

Changelog

Source tarball

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> there's been too much delay between 69 and 70, but I was hoping to make 70 the last "Linus only" release before getting together with Andrew and figuring out how to start the "pre-2.6" series and more of a code slush.
> ...

 

We can continue here  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

So, I see we're moving rapidly towards 2.6.*

COOL   :Cool: 

----------

## idl

Now thats what I call a changelog. Lets hope the mm patches don't take too long  :Smile: 

----------

## ERW1N

it's out   :Wink: 

http://www.lkml.org/archive/2003/5/27/35/index.html

----------

## silverter

Yup... just finished compiling 2.5.70-mm1 and it freezes X real hard after 5 mins or so... and it's repeatable... don't know what's broke... I used the same .config file as in 2.5.69-mm7. Never came to try out 2.5.69-mm[8,9]. Let see what you people get... I'm using CFQ elevator BTW, haven't tried any other scheduler... but will do so ASAP.

regards

----------

## not_registered

vanilla works a charm.

----------

## darktux

2.5.70-mm1 

KICKIN'   :Cool: 

dmesg @ http://tux.tuxslare.org/dmesg  (and yes, that's the 2.5.70-mm1 box   :Wink: )

----------

## AlterEgo

First looks:

>Tux-framebuffer bootlogo is still gone   :Sad: 

>IPtables and Iproute still fail to build running this kernel.

>Furthermore, without making any change (that I'm aware of) I no longer can compile glibc. It's failing with a lot of references to /lib/modules/2.5.70.

It ends like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc ../sysdeps/generic/libc-start.c -c -std=gnu99 -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -freorder-blocks -march=i686   -I../nptl   -I../include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu -I.. -I../libio  -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include -isystem /lib/modules/2.5.70/build/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -DHAVE_INITFINI -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu/libc-start.o
> 
> In file included from ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/sys/sysctl.h:29,
> ...

 

When I boot the same box with kernel 2.5.69, the error is almost the same, but also strikingly different:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc version.c -c -std=gnu99 -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -freorder-blocks -march=i686      -I../include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu -I.. -I../libio  -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include -isystem /usr/src/linux/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -DHAVE_INITFINI -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r1/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu/version.o
> 
> In file included from ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/sys/sysctl.h:29,
> ...

 

The statistics:

```

Portage 2.0.48 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.5.70 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

USE="x86 oss 3dnow apm avi crypt cups encode gif gpm jpeg kde gnome libg++ mikmod mmx mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png quicktime spell truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib gdbm berkdb slang readline arts tetex svga tcltk java guile X sdl tcpd pam libwww ssl perl python esd imlib oggvorbis gtk qt motif opengl cdr acpi alsa dga doc freetype gtk2 libvorbis mozilla nocardbus nptl samba scanner smooth sse usb wmf xml"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

CXXFLAGS=""

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"

```

Who knows what' s happened?Last edited by AlterEgo on Tue May 27, 2003 6:44 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## really

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> First looks:
> 
> >Tux-framebuffer bootlogo is still gone  
> 
> >IPtables and Iproute still fail to build running this kernel.
> ...

 whaa? why did they remove the tux-logo??  :Neutral: 

----------

## darktux

It's gone for quite some (at least mm) releases antonik   :Confused: 

----------

## Lovechild

the best part is that the 2.6test releases should begin soon... wooooooooooot

----------

## s3ntient

2.5.70-mm1 doesn't compile here, I get the following errors during compile:

```

In file included from drivers/video/i810/i810_main.c:56:

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:206: parse error before "agp_memory"

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:206: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:207: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of 'i810_cursor_memory'

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:207: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:208: parse error before '}' token

drivers/video/i810/i810.h:246: filed 'i810_gtt' has incomplete type

drivers/video/i810/i810_main.h:151: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[4]: *** [drivers/video/i810/i810_main.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/i810] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers] Error 2

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 2

```

Any ideas?

----------

## silverter

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm1 
> 
> KICKIN'  
> 
> dmesg @ http://tux.tuxslare.org/dmesg  (and yes, that's the 2.5.70-mm1 box  )

 

I guess you have noticed no X locking... can you please provide me with your .config file (PM me), I might habe an option set that is bigging my sytem. X freezes hard on me after about 5 mins.... 

BTW: What does the option pci=usepirqmask does for you?

Thanks alot and regards,

----------

## blofeld

I'm also getting hard lockups after a few minutes of use with 2.5.70-mm1 (ssh'ing in also wasn't possible anymore).

Further problem: kernel oops when ntpdate is started during bootup :/

(work around by rc-update del ntpd default).

----------

## silverter

 *blofeld wrote:*   

> I'm also getting hard lockups after a few minutes of use with 2.5.70-mm1 (ssh'ing in also wasn't possible anymore).
> 
> Further problem: kernel oops when ntpdate is started during bootup :/
> 
> (work around by rc-update del ntpd default).

 

Are you also using CFQ elevator? I haven't tried the other schedulers, but will do so as soon as I get my work done and have some free time for hacking on Linux... 

regards,

----------

## blofeld

 *Quote:*   

> Are you also using CFQ elevator? I haven't tried the other schedulers, but will do so as soon as I get my work done and have some free time for hacking on Linux... 

 

Yes, I was also using CFQ

----------

## pjp

Moved from Portage & Programming.

----------

## Evangelion

 *blofeld wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Are you also using CFQ elevator? I haven't tried the other schedulers, but will do so as soon as I get my work done and have some free time for hacking on Linux...  
> 
> Yes, I was also using CFQ

 

Con Kolivas recommends AS instead of CFQ, even for desktops. AS is constantly updated, while CFQ seems to be more or less dead. Nowadays (according to Con) AS is just as good if not better when it comes to desktop and interactive stuff than CFQ is

----------

## darktux

 *silverter wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   2.5.70-mm1 
> 
> KICKIN'  
> 
> dmesg @ http://tux.tuxslare.org/dmesg  (and yes, that's the 2.5.70-mm1 box  ) 
> ...

 

Well.... What are you using on your XF86Config file, regarding to NVAgp? If you're using something other then "0", then try that on.

Another thing that comes in mind is ACPI, do you have it enabled?

The NVAgp should probably solve your problems I guess...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darktux

 *Evangelion wrote:*   

>  *blofeld wrote:*    *Quote:*   Are you also using CFQ elevator? I haven't tried the other schedulers, but will do so as soon as I get my work done and have some free time for hacking on Linux...  
> 
> Yes, I was also using CFQ 
> 
> Con Kolivas recommends AS instead of CFQ, even for desktops. AS is constantly updated, while CFQ seems to be more or less dead. Nowadays (according to Con) AS is just as good if not better when it comes to desktop and interactive stuff than CFQ is

 

Didn't knew about that, I guess that's why AS is default   :Wink: 

Going to try it on, on the next reboot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darktux

I have to hand it to you Evangelion, it does feel "snapier" (or something)   :Wink: 

----------

## Evangelion

 *darktux wrote:*   

> I have to hand it to you Evangelion, it does feel "snapier" (or something)  

 

Glad to help  :Smile: 

----------

## sindre

I think your lockups in X is due to kernel panics. I get kernel-panics connected to lots of things in 2.5.70-mm1. First gdm gave one as soon as I booted, so I disabled that. I tried to emerge nvidia-kernel and got one from ldconfig. I don't remember exactly what the bug was reported to be in, but I can check that in a reboot.

----------

## idl

No problems here so far.

2.5.70-mm1 using AS elevator.

----------

## b-llwyd

Still no-go for HiSax/isdn.  :Sad: 

(same kstat__per_cpu problem i've had for at least 6 months now)

The maintainer is aware of the problem, as I read in a post from summer/fall 2002, but it sounded like it was a difficult one to fix.

----------

## Lovechild

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> First looks:
> 
> >Tux-framebuffer bootlogo is still gone  
> 
> >IPtables and Iproute still fail to build running this kernel.
> ...

 

known bug.. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21326

I must warn you that my system with nptl caused every app to segfault.

----------

## vt

yes, it is a good kernel.

but if you experience oopses, or modules do no load, add

```
EXPORT_SYMBOL(mmu_cr4_features);
```

in kernel/ksyms.c

P.S. i use mm-1Last edited by vt on Tue May 27, 2003 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterEgo

Thanks Lovechild,

I should have checked bugs.gentoo myself   :Embarassed: 

I'm  rebuilding glibc from a  chrooted environment now -> fixes the problem as well.

----------

## Lovechild

damn, nvidia-kernel dislikes mm1

```

gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DKBUILD_MODNAME="nvidia" -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=4348  -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86      -DREMAP_PAGE_RANGE_5  -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm/mach-default -Wno-cast-qual os-agp.c

os-agp.c:31: parse error before "agp_memory"

os-agp.c:31: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

os-agp.c:38: parse error before '}' token

os-agp.c:38: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `agp_priv_data'

os-agp.c:38: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

os-agp.c:48: parse error before "agpinfo"

os-agp.c:48: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `agpinfo'

os-agp.c:48: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

os-agp.c: In function `KernInitAGP':

os-agp.c:124: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

os-agp.c:132: request for member `aper_base' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:133: request for member `aper_size' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:155: request for member `aper_base' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:165: request for member `aper_size' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:188: request for member `mode' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:189: request for member `mode' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:191: request for member `mode' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:192: request for member `mode' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:194: request for member `mode' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:196: request for member `aper_base' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c:198: request for member `aper_size' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c: In function `KernAllocAGPPages':

os-agp.c:263: `agp_memory' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:263: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

os-agp.c:263: for each function it appears in.)

os-agp.c:263: `ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:265: `data' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:301: request for member `aper_base' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c: In function `KernMapAGPPages':

os-agp.c:340: `agp_data' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:340: parse error before ')' token

os-agp.c:347: request for member `aper_base' in something not a structure or union

os-agp.c: In function `KernMapAGPNopage':

os-agp.c:390: `agp_data' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:390: parse error before ')' token

os-agp.c:391: `agp_memory' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:391: `agp_memory_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c: In function `KernFreeAGPPages':

os-agp.c:434: `agp_memory' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:434: `ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

os-agp.c:435: `data' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [os-agp.o] Error 1

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 104, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

anyone have a fix for this ?

----------

## vt

best fix: radeon

secondbest: www.minion.de

----------

## darktux

It works fine with me Lovechild.

which version of the nvidia-kernel package are you using? I had one new today, along with 2.5.70-mm1, which probably fixed things.

----------

## Lovechild

 *darktux wrote:*   

> It works fine with me Lovechild.
> 
> which version of the nvidia-kernel package are you using? I had one new today, along with 2.5.70-mm1, which probably fixed things.

 

doing a big fat emerge sync to see if one has migrated to the european servers yet - I'm having a few problems with the rsync servers - I get partial rsyncs at times - so I tend to keep my own tree aside the official one, for a few days untill I'm sure I've gotten the entire thing.

-edit-

got the updated version now and it compiles.

----------

## darktux

You're welcome   :Wink: 

----------

## sindre

Whoa! I just changed from cfq to as, now the kernel panics are gone. Seeing that as might be better anyway I'll just stick with that. Anyone else care to test if elevator=cfq gives them kernel panics in 2.5.70-mm1?

----------

## Lovechild

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Whoa! I just changed from cfq to as, now the kernel panics are gone. Seeing that as might be better anyway I'll just stick with that. Anyone else care to test if elevator=cfq gives them kernel panics in 2.5.70-mm1?

 

Jens Axboe is planning a complete rewrite of CFQ, afterall the first patch was simply a proof of concept implementation, back when aa, akpm and he were debating SFQ scheduling on lkml. So I would expect CFQ to go into 2.7, in a majorly reworked version, of course there will be some sort of framework that would allow you to change the scheduler.

----------

## lurid

The first time I tried to re-emerge nvidia-kernel after booting 2.5.70-mm1 the kernel died while emerge was running ldconfig (ie. it built the nividia-module, but portage died afterwards) which caused some heafty damage.  Nothing booting the Gentoo cd couldn't fix though.  Trying it a second time the kernel died while in the middle of compiling it.

This doesn't seem to be an nvidia problem to me, it seems to be a kernel problem.  Running ldconfig or compiling shouldn't cause it to die.  For the record I was using the CFQ elevator and used the same .config file from 2.5.69-mm3.  I'll try switching to AS and see if I can get through the emerge.

EDIT:

Ok, turning off the CFQ elevator seems to do the trick.  Everything is working well..  not to sure about anything being "snappier" because everything was pretty fast to begin with (was using 2.5.69-mm3 and got used to it).  I see the annoying "sound skips while browsing the web" thing is still around.     :Rolling Eyes:    Are we ever going to get this fixed?  I know we're still in dev-mode but Linus is talking like hes ready to release this kernel really soon.  This bug can't go unfixed.  I'd guess that 90% of computer users spend 90% of their time on the computer bowsing the web and listening to music.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Damn, I just read through this topic and now I feel like trying 2.4.70-mm1 too...

However I'd like to know: you guys talk a lot about some elevator setting, but where exactly do you set it? Where do I put this "elevator=XXX"?

----------

## idl

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> Damn, I just read through this topic and now I feel like trying 2.4.70-mm1 too...
> 
> However I'd like to know: you guys talk a lot about some elevator setting, but where exactly do you set it? Where do I put this "elevator=XXX"?

 

grub.conf

----------

## dolbz

so what exactly is this elevator? anyone link me to somewhere or a quick explanation?

Thanks

Dolbz

----------

## cyfred

Well ive been using mm1 for 12hours quite happily except for two little things regarding my mice. (its a laptop machine with a ps2 touch pad and a usb external mouse)

1) On boot up if I have mousedev compiled statically the system tries to load it as a module. This fails, so I compiled mousedev as a module. But now I can only use the ps2 mouse if I have the usb mouse plugged in. mousedev is in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5 and does get loaded... It seems there is some "mice" controller that just doesnt activate the ps2 mouse until something is loaded during inserting the usb mouse (wether during boot or when running).

2) Touch pad clicking doesnt work. As in i cant just tap the touch pad and have that recognised as a cllick. Thats no big deal but it is annoying... as im used to it now...

Other than that im quite happy  :Very Happy: 

Well actually there was one other thing. On boot up I recieved 

```
 xargs: environment is too large for exec... 
```

I just patched the findutils/xargs/xargs.c source file to stop arg_max being limited to 20 * 1024 and now the error is gone. But is that the best way to do this? Or should I be looking to fix something else?

----------

## idl

 *dolbz wrote:*   

> so what exactly is this elevator? anyone link me to somewhere or a quick explanation?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dolbz

 

Elevators (also knows as schedulers) in a nutshell handle the priority levels of threaded processes and deal with them respectivley. 

Couldn't find any sites with clear descriptions for you though, sorry   :Sad: 

----------

## ebrostig

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Whoa! I just changed from cfq to as, now the kernel panics are gone. Seeing that as might be better anyway I'll just stick with that. Anyone else care to test if elevator=cfq gives them kernel panics in 2.5.70-mm1?

 

I ran with the CFQ elevator and it locked up my PC solid twice. I had the same problem with 2.5.69-mm3 at least, mm8 was fine.

Currently back on 2.5.69-mm8.

So you are saying that the as elevator works? Might have to try that  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## idl

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> So you are saying that the as elevator works? Might have to try that 

 

Works fine here   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lurid

Yeah, it locked me up hard twice too.  I had the CFQ elevator enabled with 2.5.69-mm3 and I just changed the grub.conf entry to reflect the new kernel, not thinking twice about the elevator setting.  I discovered this thread, switched it to AS and its running quite well now.    :Cool: 

----------

## jimlynch11

whats all this "as" talk?

----------

## rvalles

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> May 27 16:51:27 nyu Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> May 27 16:51:41 nyu login(pam_unix)[3734]: session closed for user tux
> ...

 

And X starts without AGP  :Sad: 

On the other hand...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@nyu sh # cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling
> ...

 

Yes, it detects this instead of my plextor cd writer. CD burning is not working.

And, there's still...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@nyu sh # sensors
> 
> Can't access /proc file
> ...

 

And I cannot see a option for i2c_proc in menuconfig  :Sad: 

If you know how to solve any of those three problems, let me know.

By the way, I'm running vanilla 2.5.70.

----------

## ebrostig

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> whats all this "as" talk?

 

the 2.5.x series includes 3 different scheduling algorithms, the old default one called Deadline, and 2 new ones, Anticipatory (or as) and CFQ. The default is the Anticipatory scheduler.

They can be switched at boot time with the following option to your kernel line in grub.conf:

elevator=cfq (or as or deadline)

If you want to learn more about these, try to search the Linux kernel mailinglist.

Ok, so I'm back up with 2.5.70-mm1 and the as elevator and so far it seems fine. I even did a few load runs with Oracle 9.2.0.3 and it seems smoother than before. I guess there has been some work on the Anticipatory scheduler too. Going to leave it as my default for now.

Thanks people for testing the as too  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## sindre

Something that's been bugging me for a while: What is Huge TLB Page support? It's an option in the 2.5.x Processor type and features section. Enable or disable? Also there's this new /sys directory. What's it's purpose? Seems to me as an ordered mix between /dev and /proc.

----------

## ebrostig

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Something that's been bugging me for a while: What is Huge TLB Page support? It's an option in the 2.5.x Processor type and features section. Enable or disable? Also there's this new /sys directory. What's it's purpose? Seems to me as an ordered mix between /dev and /proc.

 

No, huge TLB pages is method of reducing the number of memory pages on systems with huge amounts of memory.

Look at it this way: 

Your system has 64GB of RAM, the default page size is 4096 bytes. The number of pages that the kernel has to consider (it has all the pages put on a doubly linked list. one for free and one for used pages) each time it is looking for continues pages to allocate to a process would be enormous on a 64Gb system. Thus the kernel would have to spend more time looping through the linked list than serving other tasks and the system would become very sluggish)

The solution is to make the memory pages larger (1 MB) thus the number of entries on the linked lists becomes fewer and the time it takes to loop through them shorter, hence a performance gain on systems with lareg amounts of memory.

Bottom line, unless you have memory beyond the 4GB range, you will not benefit from Huge TLB pages  :Smile: 

I hope I made myself understandable, else please flame me to /dev/null  :Twisted Evil: 

Erik

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Just tried 2.5.70-mm1. A few problems occured:

- I get a kernel panic when I load my NIC drivers (e100).

- My ALSA drivers won't get loaded by the alsasound boot script. They seem fine if I load them manually with modprobe, though.

Basically problems with modules only (yes, I do have module-init-tools installed). And why did they change so much about modules anyway? The .ko extension, the new tools, god knows what else... ugh. When 2.6 will be out, migrating from 2.4 won't be too smooth cause a lot of things will be broken, that's for sure.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Also there's this new /sys directory. What's it's purpose? Seems to me as an ordered mix between /dev and /proc.

 

The new sysfs is the new designated location for all device and driver info in a much more efficient layout. Eventually, all hardware info from proc will be moved to sysfs, leaving only in what proc was designed for in the first place: process info. 

(Navigating sysfs is actually quite interesting, as it maps all your hardware in a very useful Windows-Device-Manager-ish layout.)

----------

## silverter

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> Well ive been using mm1 for 12hours quite happily except for two little things regarding my mice. (its a laptop machine with a ps2 touch pad and a usb external mouse)[...]

 

Same config here... and everytrhing works well, ps2/mouse and USB mouse..

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) On boot up if I have mousedev compiled statically the system tries to load it as a module. This fails, so I compiled mousedev as a module. But now I can only use the ps2 mouse if I have the usb mouse plugged in. mousedev is in modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5 and does get loaded... It seems there is some "mice" controller that just doesnt activate the ps2 mouse until something is loaded during inserting the usb mouse (wether during boot or when running).[...]

 

I compiled the mousedev in the kernel and even though the module fails to load, the two mice still work. USB mouse is compiled as module.

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Touch pad clicking doesnt work. As in i cant just tap the touch pad and have that recognised as a cllick. Thats no big deal but it is annoying... as im used to it now...

 

Reverse the synaptic-mouse-pacth. look in the 2.5.70-mm1/broken directory for that patch and do a 

```
patch -p1 -R < synaptic-mouse-patch
```

 in your kenrel tree. This is how I got it working on mine. There was a suggestion about loading the modules with an option (I can't recall what option sorry) but I tried it and it never worked for me, so I just reversed the synaptic-mouse-patch. 

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well actually there was one other thing. On boot up I recieved 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Can you provide us with your pacths? I have the same issue here.

Thanks and regards,

----------

## paulisdead

It seemed very fast, but some stuff didn't get along quite as well on my system.  I need USB support, HID, and EHCI and OHCI all as modules for my nforce2, and OHCI won't load (has to be modules or it'll lock up, at least with my experience with 2.4.20-gaming-r3).  I prefer OSS over ALSA for sound, for compatiblity reasons, and the emu10k1 driver with the kernel doesn't want to send sound to my left speaker (I double checked the balance with aumix). If you're wondering why I don't use onboard nforce2 sound, the nvaudio OSS driver won't give me permission to /dev/dsp to play games, though it's set correctly in devfsd.conf and xmms and xine work fine.  Alsa with the i8x0 driver won't send anything to my left speaker as well. And there's not bootsplash with the frame buffer, so back to the gaming-sources I go.  I was using 2.5.70-mm1 if anyone cares.

----------

## silverter

I just switched from CFQ to AS on my 2.5.70-mm1 and I still get a hard lockup in X, but this time only when I try to compile something. I had it locked up twice while doing emerge sync and emerge -up --world. Without any compilation going it's stabel (well it seems stable), but it's definatelly more stable than CFQ, at least in 2.5.70-mm1. 

darktux Still waiting for your .config file in order to get some diffs on mine to see If I have an option bugging me. Thanks

And for those having xmms to skip, try to change the output plugin (I was using esd) to something else. I tried the builtin OSS and alsa-xmms as output plugin and the skipping while browsing the network disapeared. Try it and post your results here... 

hope this helps

regards

----------

## Lovechild

there's an interview with Nick Piggin (the guy who wrote the AS scheduler) on kerneltrap.org - it well worth a read if you want to understand how the three schedulers work.

he also mentions the possiblity of combining CFQ and AS - which just made my mouth water...

----------

## silverter

Thanks for that info LoveChild.. will check that out ASAP...

regards,

----------

## dolbz

yay. i'm running 2.5.70-mm1 and it's running perfect and seems quicker than 2.4.20. I have finally managed to lose my network card transmit timeout errors and having unreadable kernel logs because they are plagued with the bloody things  :Smile: . Looks like 2.6 is going to be very nice. Linux keeps getting more and more perfect  :Smile: 

Dolbz

----------

## cyfred

For those that wanted the patch for xargs here is a link

http://www.volutin.net/~andrew/GENTOO/findutils-4.1.7-r5.tar.gz

Just stick that ebuild into your overlay directory and emerge -u findutils

Silverter: Where is this directory 2.5.70-mm1/broken that you speak of? I cant find it anywhere. Even locate *synaptic* found nothing...

----------

## silverter

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> For those that wanted the patch for xargs here is a link
> 
> http://www.volutin.net/~andrew/GENTOO/findutils-4.1.7-r5.tar.gz
> 
> Just stick that ebuild into your overlay directory and emerge -u findutils
> ...

 

Thanks for that patch, will try that soon...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Silverter: Where is this directory 2.5.70-mm1/broken that you speak of? I cant find it anywhere. Even locate *synaptic* found nothing...

 

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.5/2.5.70/2.5.70-mm1/broken-out/

Get the synaptic-mouse-patch from there and reverve the patch in your kernel tree.

regards

----------

## wilburpan

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> For those that wanted the patch for xargs here is a link
> 
> http://www.volutin.net/~andrew/GENTOO/findutils-4.1.7-r5.tar.gz
> 
> Just stick that ebuild into your overlay directory and emerge -u findutils

 

I'm still using 2.5.69-mm9 on my laptop, but I was getting the same xargs error and this patch worked well for me.

----------

## wilburpan

 *silverter wrote:*   

> And for those having xmms to skip, try to change the output plugin (I was using esd) to something else. I tried the builtin OSS and alsa-xmms as output plugin and the skipping while browsing the network disapeared. Try it and post your results here...

 

Again, with 2.5.69-mm9, I was having skipping/crackling sounds with the alsa driver on XMMS.  I'm also using the crossfade plugin.  What worked for me was to increase the alsa buffer time to 3 seconds.  The crackling went away after that.  I would imagine that the same solution would work under 2.5.70.

----------

## idl

I've never been able to completely get rid of xmms jumps   :Sad:   I'm using OSS, settings are as follows:

Buffser size: 3000 ms

Pre-buffer: 25% 

Any recomendations for alterations?

----------

## Lovechild

 *port001 wrote:*   

> I've never been able to completely get rid of xmms jumps    I'm using OSS, settings are as follows:
> 
> Buffser size: 3000 ms
> 
> Pre-buffer: 25% 
> ...

 

Yeah, xmms has some very poor design, try another player instead.

to test this do what you normally do and watch xmms crumble - try the same with say zinf or mpg123 and they will probably survive. xmms is just that bad, sorry.

----------

## idl

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *port001 wrote:*   I've never been able to completely get rid of xmms jumps    I'm using OSS, settings are as follows:
> 
> Buffser size: 3000 ms
> 
> Pre-buffer: 25% 
> ...

 

I've changed the Buffser size to 4 seconds, not had any jumps so far.

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> - try the same with say zinf or mpg123 and they will probably survive. xmms is just that bad, sorry.

 

are those X based or CL?

----------

## Lovechild

that's because you buffer so much that you can cover up for xmms' bad design - it's basically the same way they used to "shock proof" portable cd players. That's a bad solution, but it's good enough to cover up the combined badness of esd and xmms - when I'm streaming I prefetch 2048kb and I buffer at least ½ of that in the decoder, esd is set up buffer 6 secs and it virtually never skips but I use a lot of ram that way.

----------

## Lovechild

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

>  *Lovechild wrote:*   - try the same with say zinf or mpg123 and they will probably survive. xmms is just that bad, sorry. 
> 
> are those X based or CL?

 

first one is gtk1 I think, and the latter is cli.

----------

## Baad3r

17:45:36 up 1 day, 0 min,  6 users,  load average: 3.61, 3.07, 2.72

2.5.70-mm1 with AS. No lockups. Its rock-solid here.

----------

## idl

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> that's because you buffer so much that you can cover up for xmms' bad design - it's basically the same way they used to "shock proof" portable cd players. That's a bad solution, but it's good enough to cover up the combined badness of esd and xmms - when I'm streaming I prefetch 2048kb and I buffer at least ½ of that in the decoder, esd is set up buffer 6 secs and it virtually never skips but I use a lot of ram that way.

 

Well, I like xmms so much i'll just keep upping the buffer untill the jumps stop.

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Baad3r wrote:*   

> 17:45:36 up 1 day, 0 min,  6 users,  load average: 3.61, 3.07, 2.72
> 
> 2.5.70-mm1 with AS. No lockups. Its rock-solid here.

 

1 day uptime != rock solid...

sounds like a microsoft PR packet  :Wink: 

----------

## charlieg

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> When 2.6 will be out, migrating from 2.4 won't be too smooth cause a lot of things will be broken, that's for sure.

 

When are these things going to get broken?  I'm using 2.5.70 and seem to be encountering an unusually low number of broken 'things'.

Methinks doth knowest little on this subject.

----------

## TheCoop

thats why its nearly up to the 2.6test kernels!

i just love linux, i would like to see microsoft get a new kernel version, bugfree and with all the upgrades the 2.4 kernel has got out in ~1 year

----------

## Lovechild

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> thats why its nearly up to the 2.6test kernels!
> 
> i just love linux, i would like to see microsoft get a new kernel version, bugfree and with all the upgrades the 2.4 kernel has got out in ~1 year

 

What do you mean, they have millions and millions of beta testers out there, and most of them are paying..... oh man I can't wait for the final, I've been on the beta team since DOS 5.x

----------

## cyfred

I tried reversing the synaptics patch as suggested above and my touch pad mouse still cannnot be clicked by tapping the pad. Anyone got anymore suggestions?

On the other topic, I cleaned the sources and have mousedev compiled as a static and there is no module loading problems...

----------

## Exner

A few people are saying they can compile/run 2.5.70-mm1 without problems... Are any of you compiling the kernel with gcc-3.3 ?

Twice i've compiled 2.5.70-mm1 but it won't boot. The config file is not much changed from my current one (2.5.69-mm2).

----------

## cyfred

Exner all of my systems use GCC 3.3 and my kernel boots fine. 

Can you post a error message as such or does the kernel just stop loading?

----------

## Lovechild

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0305.3/1285.html

mm2 is out, have at it.

----------

## Exner

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> Exner all of my systems use GCC 3.3 and my kernel boots fine. 
> 
> Can you post a error message as such or does the kernel just stop loading?

 

Ahh good.

The first attempt with -O3 and aggressive CFLAGS rebooted instantly on kernel load from disk.

The second attempt with default CFLAGs died just after automounting devfs, apparently in ext3_get_inode_loc. I have digital camera screenshots of the details.

I will next switch to 2.5.70-mm2  before any more attempts.

----------

## jimlynch11

rather than me rsync'ing 10 times today waiting for mm2 to be in portage, would someone post here when they see an ebuild has been submitted? dont wanna bog down the servers now do i    :Wink: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> rather than me rsync'ing 10 times today waiting for mm2 to be in portage, would someone post here when they see an ebuild has been submitted? dont wanna bog down the servers now do i   

 

just copy it over like the rest of us if it isn't in portage -

----------

## darktux

But, it is already in portage   :Cool: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *darktux wrote:*   

> But, it is already in portage  

 

The devs tend to yell at you for coping over ebuilds and the mirror maintains will kill you if you sync to often -- I will take my chances with the first option please.

----------

## nephros

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The devs tend to yell at you for coping over ebuilds and the mirror maintains will kill you if you sync to often.

 

What's so bad about copying and version-bumping ebuilds? Especially the kernel ones, which are pretty straightforward and do all the same?

Of course, one probably shouldn't file a bug report for a self-made ebuild...

(OTOH, it's not too complicated to even patch your tree manually now is it.)

----------

## fca

OK, I've managed to compile 2.5.70-mm1, with gcc 3.3. It works fine, except I've seen that my harddrive performance is down?

```
root@localhost fca # hdparm -t -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.40 seconds =322.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.40 seconds = 45.85 MB/sec

```

While 2.4.21_rc1-gss gives me a buffer-cache read of 480 something. The buffered disk reads are the same. I know it isn't the best of benchmarks, but it is quite a big difference.

----------

## Lovechild

I found a way to remove even more of that nasty laggy sound behavior 

edit kernel/sched.c and set max_timeslice to less than or equal to 40 instead of 200 as it is now. that took care of most of the jitter for me. It has been suggested that even as low as 10 might be good for desktop usage.

----------

## Exner

 *Exner wrote:*   

>  *cyfred wrote:*   Exner all of my systems use GCC 3.3 and my kernel boots fine. 
> 
> Can you post a error message as such or does the kernel just stop loading? 
> 
> The second attempt with default CFLAGs died just after automounting devfs, apparently in ext3_get_inode_loc. I have digital camera screenshots of the details.
> ...

 

I've now tested with 2.5.70-mm2 and I still have the same problem. Comparing to the dmesg of my current 2.5.69-mm2, 2.5.70-mm2 starts to have a problem in the raid0 driver.

2.5.69-mm2 shows:

```
md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering hdg6 ...

md:  adding hdg6 ...

md:  adding hde7 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<hde7>

md: bind<hdg6>

md: running: <hdg6><hde7>

md0: setting max_sectors to 32, segment boundary to 8191

raid0: looking at hdg6

raid0:   comparing hdg6(41945600) with hdg6(41945600)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at hde7

raid0:   comparing hde7(41945600) with hdg6(41945600)

raid0:   EQUAL

raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 83891200 blocks.

raid0 : conf->smallest->size is 83891200 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 1.

raid0 : Allocating 8 bytes for hash.

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed
```

But 2.5.70-mm2 says

```
raid0: FINAL 1 zones

raid0: multiple devices for 1 - aborting!
```

Then md unallocates md0 and the kernel Oopses. JPG Screenshots of the last few screens are in http://www.users.on.net/sutera/2.5.70-mm2-problem1.tar.bz2

----------

## Exner

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I found a way to remove even more of that nasty laggy sound behavior 
> 
> edit kernel/sched.c and set max_timeslice to less than or equal to 40 instead of 200 as it is now. that took care of most of the jitter for me. It has been suggested that even as low as 10 might be good for desktop usage.

 

This is a quick fix and shouldn't be done without Really knowing what you are doing. I think the root cause of the problem is being attacked by kernel preemption, the low latency patch, and the AS and CFQ IO schedulers.

----------

## idl

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I found a way to remove even more of that nasty laggy sound behavior 
> 
> edit kernel/sched.c and set max_timeslice to less than or equal to 40 instead of 200 as it is now. that took care of most of the jitter for me. It has been suggested that even as low as 10 might be good for desktop usage.

 

I'm up for more crazyness, i've set it to 10.. kernel is compiling as I speek.

----------

## Lovechild

It seems the the problem might be the interactive changes ingo and linus made - they seem to be slow at adapting to changing conditions.

----------

## idl

 *port001 wrote:*   

>  *Lovechild wrote:*   I found a way to remove even more of that nasty laggy sound behavior 
> 
> edit kernel/sched.c and set max_timeslice to less than or equal to 40 instead of 200 as it is now. that took care of most of the jitter for me. It has been suggested that even as low as 10 might be good for desktop usage. 
> 
> I'm up for more crazyness, i've set it to 10.. kernel is compiling as I speek.

 

Thins seem generaly a little snappier I think... nothing substantial.

----------

## sebgarden

I finally get rid of these annoying ext3 problems with mm-sources-2.70-r2 (didn't try 2.70-r1). With 2.69-mm9, I couldn't even wrote on ext3 (my boot partition) without causing a kernel hang-on. Very disappointing ! Fortunately, this seems to be fixed in this version. No problem so far.

Sébastien.

----------

## bssteph

Regarding everyone's audio talk, I have a similar issue.

Nothing makes ALSA skip a millisecond under normal conditions, -except- when a new song starts playing. For the first couple seconds of a song, if I do something substantial in galeon or nautilus, like going back or forward (but not loading a new page, perhaps due to slow modem speed), the sound pauses a bit. This is a global issue, not just in XMMS. I can play an ogg in ogg123 and i'll get the same skip for the same amount of time. Again, this is only the first couple seconds.

Due to nature of what it is i'm doing (very fast reads of the browser cache), do you think this is a story of the AS scheduler gone wrong? (I think I had the same results with really short timeslices, too) I don't remember when this first turned up but it's been a while... maybe since I started using mm-sources.

----------

## Negated Void

Alright: Here are my issues with my newly compiled 70mm2 kernel.

1) Wheres supermount?

2) When i ctrl-alt-f1 from kde, it gives me a yellow blocky screen with a white bar thgouh it and freezes the computer

3) Alsa dosn't have a PCM channel, or support 'unmute' on my via82xx.

----------

## handsomepete

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> Alright: Here are my issues with my newly compiled 70mm2 kernel.
> 
> 1) Wheres supermount?

 

Not really a standard part of the kernel (or the mm sources).  You can yank the patch from gentoo sources and see if you can get it to work.  Hell, I might try it too.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) When i ctrl-alt-f1 from kde, it gives me a yellow blocky screen with a white bar thgouh it and freezes the computer
> 
> 

 

Tempted to try, but then I couldn't finish this message.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Alsa dosn't have a PCM channel, or support 'unmute' on my via82xx.

 

Odd.  I have 2.5.70-mm1 running with a via82xx driver and it works fine (other than sounding semi-crappy).  Are you using alsamixer, doing it from the command line or something else?  I might try and up it to mm2 just to see if the problem appears, but I didn't see anything.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Negated Void

wow.. just tried alsamixer - much easier than amixer  :Smile: 

it appears i'm just using 'dummy' how do i get the thing to load my card?  :Smile: 

----------

## handsomepete

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> wow.. just tried alsamixer - much easier than amixer 
> 
> it appears i'm just using 'dummy' how do i get the thing to load my card? 

 

All I've been doing is compiling in my card and leaving the defaults and it's worked fine.  You can check if the Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard is enabled in your kernel (under ALSA (sound) --> Generic devices).  Other than that, I would think it should just work.

----------

## stefanwa

No real problems so far, except that damn ALSA again...

alsasound script loads the driver but doesn't create the /dev entries. Manual loading of the modules does, but I have to set the mixer settings after every reboot.

Any idea to get alsasound create the /dev/dsp entry?

Edit: alsasound script worked fine in 2.5.69...

----------

## Lovechild

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Regarding everyone's audio talk, I have a similar issue.
> 
> Nothing makes ALSA skip a millisecond under normal conditions, -except- when a new song starts playing. For the first couple seconds of a song, if I do something substantial in galeon or nautilus, like going back or forward (but not loading a new page, perhaps due to slow modem speed), the sound pauses a bit. This is a global issue, not just in XMMS. I can play an ogg in ogg123 and i'll get the same skip for the same amount of time. Again, this is only the first couple seconds.
> 
> Due to nature of what it is i'm doing (very fast reads of the browser cache), do you think this is a story of the AS scheduler gone wrong? (I think I had the same results with really short timeslices, too) I don't remember when this first turned up but it's been a while... maybe since I started using mm-sources.

 

Same thing happens with deadline.

----------

## Negated Void

Alright  :Smile:  i've got sound working (pesky dummy driver mainly)

Anyways, now my only real issue is the console thing i mentioned. When i go into X, i *can't* return to a real console - doing so just freezes the box with some graphic wierdness that just sits there. Even if i do a restart computer in kde, it goes to the console and dies.  :Sad: 

any ideas?

thanks!

-Matt

----------

## Lovechild

I noticed that when I click a link in epiphany, the cpu usage goes to 100% in a short spike and that causes my sound to skip. There must be some kind of unfairness in the system.

2.5.70-mm2 running deadline.

soundblaster Live 5.1 (emu10k1) running hard compiled ALSA in kernel.

1600+ Athlon-XP 

GeForce TI-4280 - running latest driver set

Gnome 2.3.2

I'm pretty certain that the skips are casued by the interactive changes being slow at adapting to changing conditions. Thus it skips like crazy when you wiggle a window around, but after a while it settles down. Kinda like it learns to cope, sadly it's WAY to slow.

----------

## jay

can someone give emerge nforce-net a try? I don't want load about 30megs, just to find out, that networking still isn't supported.

----------

## silverter

Yeah Lovechild, I've noticed the same issues on my notebook... getting tired of this linux kernel I'm slowly thinking about switching to FreeBSD. But I need another HD before I delete all my work... 

regards,

----------

## hassan_1321

Does anyone know why I would not be able to open any type of terminal in 2.5.70? I get an error saying Unix98 ptys are not setup correctly, but I have this and the required file system built in the kernel, I've tried suggestions I've read in other posts but none work.

Thanks

----------

## idl

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I noticed that when I click a link in epiphany, the cpu usage goes to 100% in a short spike and that causes my sound to skip. There must be some kind of unfairness in the system.
> 
> 2.5.70-mm2 running deadline.
> 
> soundblaster Live 5.1 (emu10k1) running hard compiled ALSA in kernel.
> ...

 

I notice things that "learn" or gain process priority. Take a window for example.. when you first start to wiggle it, its pretty sluggish.. but then it gets smoother.

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I noticed that when I click a link in epiphany, the cpu usage goes to 100% in a short spike and that causes my sound to skip. There must be some kind of unfairness in the system.
> 
> 2.5.70-mm2 running deadline.
> 
> soundblaster Live 5.1 (emu10k1) running hard compiled ALSA in kernel.
> ...

 

Hmm. As a reply from your reply to me, I'd try that out as I have a vaguely similar machine, but dialup hell keeps me from emerging epiphany just for a test case for now. Me:

2.5.70-mm2 running as

SB Audigy w/ALSA in the kernel (so another emu10k1)

1400 Athlon Thunderbird

Geforce 3 64 MB on 1.0.4363

Gnome 2.2.1

Sound used to skip pretty hardcore when I started whipping a window around (I only remember trying XMMS), but I just gave it another try, and aside from the first-couple-seconds-thing, XMMS holds up (although I end up leaving a lot of ghost windows on other apps for about 1/4 a second). I don't think much has changed from then to now other than the kernel.

Regarding the deadline scheduler in general, anyone have a good overview of its operation, esp. any similarities to as?

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> Alright  i've got sound working (pesky dummy driver mainly)
> 
> Anyways, now my only real issue is the console thing i mentioned. When i go into X, i *can't* return to a real console - doing so just freezes the box with some graphic wierdness that just sits there. Even if i do a restart computer in kde, it goes to the console and dies. 
> 
> any ideas?
> ...

 

i have similar problems on my laptop, and when i filed a bug report about it they suggested i lessen my CFlags and what not because some of the stuff in there was too agressive and emerge -e world...i never got around to it though and i cant find the bug anymore to determine which ones they said to remove   :Confused: 

----------

## handsomepete

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> Does anyone know why I would not be able to open any type of terminal in 2.5.70? I get an error saying Unix98 ptys are not setup correctly, but I have this and the required file system built in the kernel, I've tried suggestions I've read in other posts but none work.
> 
> Thanks

 

Have you added:

```
devpts                  /dev/pts        devpts          defaults                0 0
```

to your fstab (or tried to mount it manually)?

----------

## Lovechild

for an overview of how the different schedulers work there's an interview with Nick who wrote AS on www.kerneltrap.org - and he explains the basics of how they work.

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> for an overview of how the different schedulers work there's an interview with Nick who wrote AS on www.kerneltrap.org - and he explains the basics of how they work.

 

Oh, I read (and enjoyed) the AS post a while ago... I was actually hoping for something a bit more indepth than that (for both AS and deadline) without digging through source and patches. I've taken an operating systems course at my engineering school and it interested me quite a bit.

----------

## Lovechild

the paper Nick links in the article is fairly good, as for CFQ look SFQ up in google. Deadline, I could give you a lecture video by Jens Axboe but it's in danish

----------

## Blurpy

I tried both mm-sources-r1 and -r2, and both reboot while stressing the pc. It takes about 5 minutes before it reboots. I'm back to gentoo-sources now.

The framebuffer didn't work for me either. The screen went black, but it booted fine.

----------

## Vagabond

I've been running mm2 for a bout 12 hours now and I haven't experienced any problems. I've had a couple sound hiccups with the OSS SBlive! drivers but nothing else. I'm using the AS scheduler for the first time, I used to use CFQ but I've had no problems with this kernel yet and it seems nice and fast. Framebuffer and tux boot logo working fine too, though I missed out one option the first time I compiled the kernel and the screen stayed blank until X started up  :Wink: 

Vag

----------

## silverter

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

> I've been running mm2 for a bout 12 hours now and I haven't experienced any problems. I've had a couple sound hiccups with the OSS SBlive! drivers but nothing else. I'm using the AS scheduler for the first time, I used to use CFQ but I've had no problems with this kernel yet and it seems nice and fast. Framebuffer and tux boot logo working fine too, though I missed out one option the first time I compiled the kernel and the screen stayed blank until X started up 
> 
> Vag

 

Can u PM me your .donfig file as well as your dmesg output? I'm having problems with my setup, using the same .config file as in 2.5.69-mm7 (the last stable kernel for me) I get serious X lockups with both CFQ and AS. I need to nail down what config option is bugging my system

thanks adn regards,

----------

## Konsti

The 2.4.x Kernel series got on my nerves since the pre 19 versions (IIRC).

Now I did it here, 2.5.70-mm3 is up and running and not more or less broken than the old 2.4.x experiments   :Wink: 

The keyboard sometimes messes up, or a key is 10 times repeated or so. Sound seems to be stable here (alsa).

Just going to burn a cdrw via ide-scsi, seems to work too...

But how is the thing with lm-sensors handled now? Well, I will fiddle around it some time.

Konsti

----------

## Lovechild

Konsti - I'm guessing that the lag bug is waht you are speaking about - and it's fixed in -rc6 I think Marcelo finally was convinced to give that issue some attention and low and behold it was fixed in less than a day.. mcp only reported this bug 15 MONTHS ago.. he was first, numerous people, myslef included acked the bug. 

Anyways, the laggy sound in mm goes away in mm3 by changing to the CFQ scheduler.. and it's great now..

----------

## Konsti

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Konsti - I'm guessing that the lag bug is waht you are speaking about - and it's fixed in -rc6 

 

Yes, exactly that was what I meant! This lag was a Bug and for ages in it, despite of that it was accepted as a bug. That is my main point as I said 2.4.x goes on my nerves.

I have seen in linux-kernel that it seems to be fixed finally, after 15 months or so. yes.

That was the thing when I began to preemptive, gaming sources, ac-sources...

IDE works in some releases, in some not. 2.4.20's IDE works in some computers here, in some not.

Thats why considered taking 2.5.x, I would have never thought about that otherwise...

Well, now I switched (with fingers crossed) to devmapper and lvm2 and so on...

And they fixed the bug now?

I need a beer now!

K

EDIT:

This 2.5.70-mm3 runs fine, and why is sound here _NOT_ laggy? I use anticipatory scheduling elevator (says dmesg)... well lets see

----------

## Lovechild

OUCH, CFQ did as many before me have reported cause crashing - but even with AS the skipping is gone - considering I've set min_ts to 1 and max to 10. 

this is a dirty hack but it works for me, and then I'm happy.

----------

## handsomepete

 *Konsti wrote:*   

> This 2.5.70-mm3 runs fine, and why is sound here _NOT_ laggy? I use anticipatory scheduling elevator (says dmesg)... well lets see

 

Looks like there were a couple scheduler patches that got picked up.  I'll have to update when I get home...

cfq-infrastructure.patch 

elevator-completion-api.patch - elevator completion API 

as-iosched.patch - anticipatory I/O scheduler 

cfq-2.patch - CFQ scheduler, #2 CFQ: update to rq-dyn API 

cfq-hash-removal-fix.patch - CFQ: hash removal fix

----------

## ebrostig

I just want to remind people of sometyhing since there are a lot of posts of the type: "buhuhuh... XYZ is not working, it's so bad..."

Here it goes:

2.5.XX is a DEVELOPMENT series

This means that, yes things may not work, things may break your existing system, yes things changes from verison to version, not there are no gurantee that it will work with your hardware.

STOP WHINING!

If 2.5.XX is not working for you, use a stable kernel.

Erik

----------

## lyz

 *silverter wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cyfred wrote:*   
> 
> 2) Touch pad clicking doesnt work. As in i cant just tap the touch pad and have that recognised as a cllick. Thats no big deal but it is annoying... as im used to it now... 
> ...

 

The module option is in drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.c

```
#ifdef SYNAPTICS

static int synaptics_tap = 0;

MODULE_PARM(synaptics_tap, "1i");

#endif
```

I just changed it to

```
#ifdef SYNAPTICS

static int synaptics_tap = 1;

MODULE_PARM(synaptics_tap, "1i");

#endif
```

..and now it works fine

More on the status of the synaptics driver can be found here http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18

~tom

----------

## lurid

I found 2.5.70-mm1 to be very stable and fast.  Piping my audio through a buffered software mixer like arts seems to keep everything going smoothly there.  The one negative I notice is that it doesn't seem very stable when it comes to compiling anything large.  I've been playing with Gnome a bit (devel branch) and 2.5.70-mm1 seems to hiccup when emerging large packages.  2.5.69-mm3 works beautifully though and its become my "failsafe" kernel.  So, if you're planning to emerge anything large I'd say go back a few steps, or even drop to a stable kernel to do it.  Then boot 2.5.70 when you're done.  Otherwise for the desktop and every day normal use, this kernel is very nice.

----------

## bssteph

Still getting my sound skip mentioned above with mm3. And I was so excited when I saw the release. :\

Everything else rocks as usual, though.

----------

## Safrax

No sound skips here using mpg123 and 2.5.70-mm3.  I use alsa for my GTXP (cs46xx driver).

The 2.5 kernel on my machine is much faster than I remembered it being.  I wonder if its the combination of gcc 3.3 and 2.5 or just 2.5... hmm...

----------

## cipher

ebrostig: i think that was totally unncessary... without people complaining about certain things not working this so called development series would not get fixed and we'd be getting nowhere. there are certain ways to complain about things being broken and perhaps a few people haven't been approaching it the right way. but the way you have approached it is no better. honestly, i would have thought a moderator, no offense, would find a more tactful way of saying that. just my bit of cynicism.

----------

## Reformist

Been trying these kernels since 2.5.67, 2.5.70 is a huge step. It would be great if this kernel had some bootsplash support/options (for those of us that care about looks) and if the swsusp team would release an updated script that would work with the location of /proc/sys/kernel/swsusp, or wherever it is newly mapped to. Then this kernel = ultimate (if I can work out other kinds, like PCMCIA network troubles).

----------

## floam

cipher: people sitting around on forums complaining about things that don't work will not help solve bugs. If they wanted to help they would have went to the lkml about it.

----------

## lurid

I think that posting problems to your friendly neighborhood Gentoo community board is a lot less intimidating than bitching to Linus on the lkml, personally.  When people post problems they have, most of the time they're either looking for people that have had similar experiences with knowledge as to how to fix them, or to make people aware of the problems who can start work on looking for a fix.  Not everyone is qualified to start hacking on software, especially in the kernel, so you can't expect most users to just "fix it themselves".

On a more positive note, because people are so willing to express their experiences, both positive and negative, Gentoo has developed a rather extensive 'database', so to speak, of issues and fixes.  99% of the time, doing a search will give me the answer I need without ever having to make a post.  I think this is an extremely valuble result of "bitching about problems".  We should concider this before we start telling people not to complain.

----------

## cipher

well, before i make a post to the lkml (and after searching for someone with a similar problem) i've decided to ask here if anyone has had a similar experience. i give this long winded introduction for fear that i may be reprimanded for looking for help other than directly @ the lkml. anyway, on 2.5.70-mm3, i emerge'd nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx (~x86) and when i try to startx i get weird results: sometimes i'll get this little box on the top left of my screen that has another box within blinking, other times it seems theres some random stuff being printed to my screen, like a file or something. just wondering if i'm alone here.

----------

## Safrax

Cipher, the 3123's with the patch on the minion.de site works fine for me with the 2.5.70-mm3 kernel.  I did have some weird problems that were similar to what you described yesterday before I figured out it was the kernel's agpgart screwing things up.

----------

## bakgwailo

Hey, has anyone else had problems with Nvidia and opengl on 2.5.70? My opengl started stuterring every few seconds after I updated from 69mm-8. I fixed it by using the gaming-sources (which are not as good in 2D as 2.5 IMHO).

----------

## bssteph

To make things more interesting, I'm having great results with mm3 and the nvidia drivers. In fact, compiling the kernel agpgart in actually -increased- my fps in glxgears. I'm running the latest 4363 drivers, and my agp bridge is an AMD-760.

----------

## nephros

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> [...]In fact, compiling the kernel agpgart in actually -increased- my fps in glxgears. I'm running the latest 4363 drivers, and my agp bridge is an AMD-760.

 

Do you mean _using_ agpgart as opposed to the nvidia AGP driver, or statically compiling it in, as opposed to loading it as a module?

----------

## Konsti

floam: I think too verifying problems here and exchanging 1st step experiences is better than comitting them immediatly to lkml. In this forum I see that nobody is whining around but more an verifying between bugs and configuration or handling errors with this masterpiece of software, the new 2.5.x kernel. Filtered and verified experiences/bugs will go to lkml of course, or one bug I discovered is discussed there (by me) immediately...

nvidia issues:

@home I use 2.5.70-mm3 ebuild with the 4363 nvidia-kernel ebuild and it works like a charm. I excessively change between X and console and there was not a single crash or so.

IIRC if i remeber correct, glxgears performance is beautiful compared to 2.4.x kernels, the values are at a _constant_ high level.

One thing is (the only one), games are starting up offscreen using TwinView. This was a bug in pre 4363 releases of the driver and fixed, however it happens again with 2.5.x kernel. Does anybody experience same issue? However Ctrl+Alt+Keypad[+|-] still works, which did not work with pre 4363 releases in TwinView setup too...

Konsti

----------

## Vagabond

Just grabbed the mm3 release and I've finally gotten ALSA working without a hitch for the first time ever! I used to get fizzles and pops all the time but now its clear as crystal and it outperforms the OSS drivers. The only thing is that I need to fix quake3 and tenebrae to use alsa, they both freeze at the sound init part of the init.

Framebuffer, Tux logo, USB and the Nvidia module are all working great, this beats the 2.4.x tree hands down now. Roll on 2.6!

Vag

----------

## bakgwailo

Ok, I am now compiling mm3 (I was using mm1 before), so I hope I can get nvidia to work again. It has led me to another problem though. Has anyone else had problems with .70 and the zip disk modules ? I couldn't get them to compile, but then again I am somewhat rushed at the moment so I probably can figure it out later (something about an unreferenced pointer, making me believe I had just left something out by accident). Also, how is ALSA in the new dev kernel? I am still using OSS for emu10k1, mainly because I have such bad memories of pre-90 alsa and not being able to get more than 2 speakers working on my 5.1 set up.

----------

## bssteph

 *nephros wrote:*   

> Do you mean _using_ agpgart as opposed to the nvidia AGP driver

 

Yes. The kernel's agpgart, compiled into the kernel.

EDIT: With some caffiene in me I see the point of confusion. Yes, before (2.5.69) I was using the nvidia agpgart, but experienced a FPS increase after I switched to the kernel's driver for my bridge.Last edited by bssteph on Mon Jun 02, 2003 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ebrostig

I personally feel that these threads are very helpful.

If you are not very deep into the intrinsic workings of the kernel, it is easy to cry wolf when no wolf is around. It may just be that you have forgotten something or need another option or something else. Posting it here may help to clearify if this really is an issue or not. 

The next step would be to do a search of the lkml to see if this has been discuessed. If not then a polite and well-documented email to the lkml will always be appriciated by the kernel developers, but be sure to read their posting guidelines first.

Erik

----------

## RickDB

Iptables fails over here with 2.5.70-mm3  :Sad: 

Error message:

```

cc -march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.8\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_multiport_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_multiport.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_multiport.so extensions/libipt_multiport_sh.o

gcc -march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.8\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_owner_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_owner.c

ld -shared -o extensions/libipt_owner.so extensions/libipt_owner_sh.o

gcc -march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/src/linux/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.2.8\"  -fPIC -o extensions/libipt_physdev_sh.o -c extensions/libipt_physdev.c

extensions/libipt_physdev.c: In function `parse':

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:86: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_IN' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:86: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:86: for each function it appears in.)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:97: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_OUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c: In function `print':

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:144: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_IN' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:146: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_OUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c: In function `save':

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:156: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_IN' undeclared (first use in this function)

extensions/libipt_physdev.c:158: `IPT_PHYSDEV_OP_MATCH_OUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [extensions/libipt_physdev_sh.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.2.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 55, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

I need iptables for my gateway setup, is there a fix for this?

----------

## Negated Void

i'd like to try and get supermount working - any clues how to get/apply the patch? any previous experience?

thanks!

-Matt

----------

## j-kidd

I was using 2.5.63 with no problem. Now with 2.5.70, everytime I open konsole, this error popup:

```
Unable to open a suitable terminal device
```

I am not sure which config I am missing, can anyone give me some ideas? Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## floam

j-kidd: read the mailing list! Add a line to your fstab to turn on the pseudo terminal stuff on and make sure it's enabled in the kernel config.

----------

## j-kidd

Hmm.. is it a must to enable "the pseudo terminal stuff" in 2.5.70-mm3?

----------

## darktux

 *j-kidd wrote:*   

> Hmm.. is it a must to enable "the pseudo terminal stuff" in 2.5.70-mm3?

 

THIS QUESTION HAS BEEN ASKED TONES OF TIMES, JUST SEARCH FOR IT..

Just like ebrostig said..... If you can't stand the heat... Move along..

----------

## j-kidd

I searched this forum for "pseudo terminal", and had little result

I searched lkml for "pseudo terminal", and had little result also (I may not know how to search efficiently though)

So, I would appreciate if you would give me some links that lead to the discussion about this matter and also the solution, or better yet, just tell me how and why, instead of yelling, which is very rude and does not contribute to anything

side notes: I do think you misquote ebrostig. His main point is "stop whining", and little did I notice when I whine about the development kernel. I have been using development kernel for some times, and I like itLast edited by j-kidd on Tue Jun 03, 2003 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sgaap

you have to add an entry to mount /dev/pts in your fstab, the exact line is posted in multiple times in the developemt kernel topics (I am not on my linux box right know and i dont remember how that line looked)

----------

## j-kidd

Thanks for the guidance. I searched for "mount /dev/pts" and got the solution  :Smile: 

----------

## nephros

 *j-kidd wrote:*   

> I was using 2.5.63 with no problem. Now with 2.5.70, everytime I open konsole, this error popup:
> 
> ```
> Unable to open a suitable terminal device
> ```
> ...

 

You have to enable filesystems -> pseudo filesystems -> ptyfs in your kernel config, even if you use devfs.

This is because ptyfs has been removed from devfs (it was redundant).

If you have it in, it should automagically be mounted at the next boot.

And yes, this has cropped up a million times, but the reason it keeps popping up is tht it is not documented anywhere except in some three or four lkml posts from around 2.5.68-mm3.

No need to shout about it, this is a rather cryptic error and the fix is non-obvious.

I will file a bug now so a "ewarn" gets added to the  respective ebuilds.

----------

## hassan_1321

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

>  *hassan_1321 wrote:*   Does anyone know why I would not be able to open any type of terminal in 2.5.70? I get an error saying Unix98 ptys are not setup correctly, but I have this and the required file system built in the kernel, I've tried suggestions I've read in other posts but none work.
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> Have you added:
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Thanks Alot!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## perchut2

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia issues:
> 
> @home I use 2.5.70-mm3 ebuild with the 4363 nvidia-kernel ebuild and it works like a charm. I excessively change between X and console and there was not a single crash or so. 

 

that's weird, i've got a problem here : whenever i quit X or start another X session or switch between X and console, my screen goes blank (black) and i don't have anymore control on my system. Has anyone the same problem ? I'm using nvidia 4363 ; the problem doesn't appear with the X driver, but 2D is faster with nvidia's one, and I definitly need opengl...

----------

## Negated Void

perchaut2: i have the same thing, only i get a yellowish bar across my screen at the same time, also using nvidia drivers

----------

## bssteph

Surprised no one's mentioned yet...

mm4 has been out for a handful of hours now. :) Something is amiss though, compiling the kernel with gcc 3.3 brings up a lot of "data too large for "long"" type warnings, and eventually dies for me compiling my SCSI disk controller. Compiles painlessly with 3.2.3 though.

Nothing to report yet, although I noticed that my kernel doesn't complain about pirqmask anymore.

----------

## vert

I'm running mm 2.5.70-r3 on my new laptop (acer 800lci) and it works great. But there is one thing I don't quite get. And since all you mm-sources fanatics seem to be playing in this thread, I'll post it here.

How do you setup audio? I got it working now, with the intel8x0 driver compiled as a module and OSS compatibility in the kernel. But all my apps (including KDE) seem to be using the OSS compatibility. And I can't emerge alsa-xmms since the (required) alsa-drivers won't compile. 

I don't really care that much, since at least sound works, but still... Am I missing something?

----------

## jimlynch11

 *vert wrote:*   

> I'm running mm 2.5.70-r3 on my new laptop (acer 800lci) and it works great. But there is one thing I don't quite get. And since all you mm-sources fanatics seem to be playing in this thread, I'll post it here.
> 
> How do you setup audio? I got it working now, with the intel8x0 driver compiled as a module and OSS compatibility in the kernel. But all my apps (including KDE) seem to be using the OSS compatibility. And I can't emerge alsa-xmms since the (required) alsa-drivers won't compile. 
> 
> I don't really care that much, since at least sound works, but still... Am I missing something?

 

did you try using the kernel's own alsa capability? i normally just include the intel8x0 alsa driver in the kernel now that it is available and then dont even have to worry about OSS or emerging alsa-drivers every time i recompile...

----------

## wilburpan

2 questions, one easy, and one more involved:

1. [easy]  I'm using 2.5.69-mm8 as my primary kernel.  THere's a symling from /usr/src/linux-beta to my 2.5.69-mm8 directory.  If I compile 2.5.70, should I change the /usr/src/linux-beta symlink before running that kernel?

2. [involved]  Has anyone found flaky behavior with pcmcia cards/hotplugging on a laptop?  When I tried compiling 2.5.70-mm* with my previous config, I get very unstable behavior.  During the boot process, I see different behavior related to (I'm guessing) the pcmcia and hotplug scripts.  

Under 2.5.69-mm8, for pcmcia, I used to get a "FATAL: module ds not found", which I could ignore because I had ds built into the kernel.  Now I get a much longer error message.  For the hot plug script, I'mg getting a much longer pause then I used to when it syas "Starting USB and PCM hotplugging...."

Then when my computer finishes booting, I'll lose the keyboard and/or mouse after a while, regardless if I stay in console mode or if I'm in KDE.  

One other thing: doing lsmod reliably hangs my system when running 2.5.70.

----------

## vert

I'm not sure, but I don't think the beta symlink is of importance (only to indicate it is a beta kernel). Also, the linux symlink is only used when compiling stuff that looks at the current kernel.  So when you do that, you should make sure the kernel symllink is pointing to the kernel you're compiling for. 

Keep in mind I'm not an expert though, this is just personal experience (please don't shoot me for it guru's  :Wink:  )

I haven't played with pcmcia yet, so can't help you there (can check startup messages if you wish)

The other thing, my laptop doesn't crash doing lsmod

----------

## perchut2

 *Quote:*   

> So when you do that, you should make sure the kernel symllink is pointing to the kernel you're compiling for.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm not an expert though, this is just personal experience

 

i agree with that (& i'm not a guru either  :Wink: )

----------

## lurid

vert:  When I switched over to the 2.5.x series I unmerged alsa-driver, then injected it.  

```
emerge unmerge alsa-driver

then:

emerge -i alsa-driver
```

This tells portage to lie and say its already installed when something like alsa-xmms asks for it.  Since you DO have alsa (in the kernel) its ok to let portage lie here.  alsa-xmms will compile as will anything else that needs alsa, but use the kernel modules instead.

perchut2:  Yes, you have to change the symlink to point to the new kernel source.  Always.  That symlink tells the kernel where to put modules.  If you're having module problems be sure you've emerged module-init-tools, changed linux-beta to point to the new kernel source and then recompile.

----------

## robmoss

As far as those symlinks go, here's something I learned when making an LFS system; it's a quote from Linus himself... (note: pinched from here)

"Why we copy the kernel headers and don't symlink them

In the past it was common practice to symlink the /usr/include/{linux,asm} directories to /usr/src/linux/include/{linux,asm}. This was a bad practice, as the following extract from a post by Linus Torvalds to the Linux Kernel Mailing List points out:

 *Quote:*   

> I would suggest that people who compile new kernels should: 
> 
>  - not have a single symbolic link in sight (except the one that the 
> 
>    kernel build itself sets up, namely the "linux/include/asm" symlink 
> ...

 

The essential part is where Linus states that the header files should be the ones which glibc was compiled against. These are the headers that should be used when you later compile other packages, as they are the ones that match the object-code library files. By copying the headers, we ensure that they remain available if later you upgrade your kernel.

Note, by the way, that it is perfectly all right to have the kernel sources in /usr/src/linux, as long as you don't have the /usr/include/{linux,asm} symlinks."

----------

## s3ntient

seems like mm3 fixes this problem:

 *Zyklon wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm1 doesn't compile here, I get the following errors during compile:
> 
> ```
> 
> In file included from drivers/video/i810/i810_main.c:56:
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## sebgarden

Trying to compile mm5, I get an error at the Makefile, after the patches:

```

Makefile,: 274: arch/x86/Makefile: no such file or directory

```

Sébastien

----------

## Apolonius

sebgarden > same  as you.

just copy /var/tmp/portage/mm-sources-2.5.70-r5/work/linux-2.5.70-mm5 in  /usr/src

----------

## sebgarden

That's a method but you get rid of the chmod, chown ... that appears in the ebuild. Don't know why the package select automatically x86 and not i386. What I did is just added a line in the ebuild (between line 43 and 44):

export ARCH=i386

Sébastien

----------

## stefanwa

If anyone has a great way (script) to start ALSA and restoring mixer levels at boottime with the 2.5.X kernels, it would be great if they'd be shared somewhere!

I'm still messing around with my ice1712...

----------

## jimlynch11

 *stefanwa wrote:*   

> If anyone has a great way (script) to start ALSA and restoring mixer levels at boottime with the 2.5.X kernels, it would be great if they'd be shared somewhere!
> 
> I'm still messing around with my ice1712...

 

yeah how annoying is having to unmute the volume every time you reboot? 

good thing is, i havent rebooted in a few weeks so its not that big of an issue    :Laughing: 

----------

## sebgarden

If you don't want to restore the volume settings each time you reboot, you have to compile alsa and your sound card support (alsa->pci devices) as a module and only oss API emulation, oss sequencer  API in the kernel. At least, it works for me (this is a tip I found in one of the threads of this forum).

Regards,

Sébastien.

----------

## wilburpan

 *robmoss2k wrote:*   

> Note, by the way, that it is perfectly all right to have the kernel sources in /usr/src/linux, as long as you don't have the /usr/include/{linux,asm} symlinks."

 

So what is the purpose of the /usr/src/linux and /usr/src/linux-beta symlinks, then?  Do I need them at all?

----------

## vert

you need the linux one if you're compiling modules. It has to point to the kernel you are compiling for, otherwise you won't be able to load the modules (you could try to force them, but that's not really the way to do it .  :Wink:   )

----------

## nephros

 *vert wrote:*   

> you need the linux one if you're compiling modules. It has to point to the kernel you are compiling for, otherwise you won't be able to load the modules (you could try to force them, but that's not really the way to do it . :wink:  )

 

BTW, is does anyone else find this annoying? That third-party module ebuilds (namely nvidia-kernel, i2c, lm_sensors, emu10k1, rivatv, probably others)

a) determine the kernel they compile against by looking for the symlink instead of using /usr/src/linux-'uname -r',

b) uninstall other versions of themselves so that you have to reemerge them everytime you switch to another kernel?

What is the reasoning behind this?

----------

## nephros

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

>  *stefanwa wrote:*   If anyone has a great way (script) to start ALSA and restoring mixer levels at boottime with the 2.5.X kernels, it would be great if they'd be shared somewhere!
> 
>  
> 
> yeah how annoying is having to unmute the volume every time you reboot? 
> ...

 

IIRC this can be done by calling "alsactl store" and "alsactl restore" either from /etc/conf.d/local.st{art,op} or an init script.

alsactl is from the alsa-utils package.

----------

## nillekind

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

> Framebuffer and tux boot logo working fine too, though I missed out one option the first time I compiled the kernel and the screen stayed blank until X started up 
> 
> Vag

 

Could you please tell me what option that was? Mine stays black too.

Thanks

----------

## wilburpan

 *vert wrote:*   

> you need the linux one if you're compiling modules. It has to point to the kernel you are compiling for, otherwise you won't be able to load the modules (you could try to force them, but that's not really the way to do it .   )

 

So if I have gentoo-sources and mm-sources in my /usr/src directory, and I build some of the mm-sources options as modules, should I:

1.  set /usr/src/linux to point to mm-sources if I want to run the development kernel

2. set /usr/src/linux-beta to point to mm-sources

3. do neither -- the new module utilities package that you need for 2.5.xxx kernels is smart enough to know to go look in the development kernel directory?

----------

## relyt

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

>  *vert wrote:*   you need the linux one if you're compiling modules. It has to point to the kernel you are compiling for, otherwise you won't be able to load the modules (you could try to force them, but that's not really the way to do it .   ) 
> 
> So if I have gentoo-sources and mm-sources in my /usr/src directory, and I build some of the mm-sources options as modules, should I:
> 
> 1.  set /usr/src/linux to point to mm-sources if I want to run the development kernel
> ...

 

/usr/src/linux must be a symlink pointing to the kernel source directory you currently want to build against.  This is only because of Gentoo ebuild convention.  So "1".

Of course the 'ideal' way to it would be to make the ebuilds use 

```
/lib/modules/${KV}/build
```

 and make $KV set to `uname -r` if unset/invalid.

edit: Even better if $KV (or whatever the varible is called) could be a space limited list of kernels to build modules against.

----------

## wilburpan

 *relyt wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux must be a symlink pointing to the kernel source directory you currently want to build against.  This is only because of Gentoo ebuild convention. 

 

Well, if I look at the scripts for the development kernels, it looks as if the /usr/src/linux-beta symlink is defined by the ebuild for the development kernel if it doesn't already exist.  So why is this link defined in the first place?

Here's a snippet from the mm-sources-2.5.70-r3 ebuild:

```
pkg_postinst() {

        [ "$ETYPE" = "headers" ] && return

        if [ ! -e ${ROOT}usr/src/linux-beta ]

        then

                ln -sf linux-${KV} ${ROOT}/usr/src/linux-beta

        fi

}
```

----------

## lurid

/usr/src/linux should point to a stable kernel

/usr/src/linux-beta should point to a devel kernel.

I really don't know what Linus was going on about or even if doing the above isn't "proper" but this is the way every distro does it that I know of and its the way I've done it since '97.  No problems so far.    :Wink: 

----------

## Lovechild

Largely thanks to wli and #offtopc @ OTFC - we think we have traced the bug that causes music to skip when you wiggle windows around or press back/forward in your browser.

it seems that 2.5.70 at least keeps time in a horrible horrible manner - Mike Galbraith posted a patch for this and I've been running it on .69 for a few days and the issues is completely gone - the good news is that Gandalf and wli have a debugged patch for 2.5.70-bk8 (the first version caused nasty behavior on gandalfs machine - nothing bad - it hit BUG(), so no data lost).

I'll write mike and ask him to push this patch to Linus - in the meantime I'm looking for people willing to test this patch - preferredly people who have similar sound skipping issues.

And Jens has fixed CFQ for the mm series - it should work in mm5, this however is just a small fix pending a major rewrite coming soon.

----------

## vert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/src/linux should point to a stable kernel
> 
> /usr/src/linux-beta should point to a devel kernel. 
> ...

 

Does that mean you can compile modules for dev kernels even if /usr/src/linux is not pointing to the dev kernel your compiling? I never tried that, I always compile the other (normal?) way, ie. compile modules for a dev kernel with /usr/src/linux pointing to that dev kernel.

And I think that using uname isn't always an option, since some modules seem to need code from the kernelsource they are compiled for (not sure though). 

Also, I'm currently not aware of sound skipping issues. I'll test it tonight though.

----------

## silverter

LoveChild,

thanks for the good news. I'll be ready to test the Gandalf's patch concerning the xmms skip issues. 

And about CFQ in -mm5, I heard/read someone saying AS is better for desktop, whilst I used to think CFQ was better, till it got broken in the past 2.5.70-mmx kernels. Can someone clarifie this a bit? Do you think it's safe to use CFQ in -mm5 again? Will be testing soon and post my results here...

regards,

----------

## Lovechild

 *silverter wrote:*   

> LoveChild,
> 
> thanks for the good news. I'll be ready to test the Gandalf's patch concerning the xmms skip issues. 
> 
> And about CFQ in -mm5, I heard/read someone saying AS is better for desktop, whilst I used to think CFQ was better, till it got broken in the past 2.5.70-mmx kernels. Can someone clarifie this a bit? Do you think it's safe to use CFQ in -mm5 again? Will be testing soon and post my results here...
> ...

 

AS works this way:

issue read request - wait for a bit to allow other read requests to trickle in (this _can_ be faster for loading a program) while for write we just send them directly to a buffer and then they are written at a less busy time (this is good).

This brings latency to the system, but is very nice for your ftp server etc. It's not as suitable for a desktop system, but still it's probably better than deadline which is the default in 2.5 vanilla. Deadline is a CSCAN variant scheduler btw.  AS has many advantages for file serving and for some desktop systems (none busy ones might benefit for it).. Mostly it's faster than deadline (due to some clever development) so that's why we use it, the semantics of AS really have no applical use on a desktop system.

CFQ works much like networking does - instead of using the entire bandwidth for a process you define a number of buckets per whatever you want to distribute IO bw fairly between. Normally this is processes. Then you dump requests in the buckets and round robin between them - thus ensuring that every buckets gets an equal amount of bandwidth. The twist here is that you can define priorities for the buckets like your processes (the default) - so that your xmms/mplayer/etc session always gets first access rights to available bw. The nice thing here is that this eliminates at least one cause for skipping - but it's not suitable for server usage, because it's so fair (servers should in fact be very unfair - but maybe using CFQ per users on an FTP server would be good, but we already do something similar with net bw limitations on accounts). CFQ is VERY good for desktops since it's extremely fair.

The really interesting thing here is that you can apply some of the same technics as AS uses on CFQ to get an anticipatory constant fair queue scheduler - this is in all likelihood a 2.7 project but it should be extremely nice if someone ever gets it working correctly.

Depending on what your workload is I would use CFQ on a pure desktop system and AS on a more server like load. I would use CFQ first and then try AS on the same workload if my machine was in between, since you say it's for a desktop

----------

## Lovechild

here's wli's rediff of mikes latest patch against 2.5.70-bk8 (I dunno if it applies to other kernels)

(yes I know it says 2.5.69 - don't mind that)

```

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/include/linux/sched.h.org   Fri May 23 07:14:23 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/include/linux/sched.h   Tue May 27 09:30:51 2003

@@ -328,7 +328,9 @@

    prio_array_t *array;

 

    unsigned long sleep_avg;

-   unsigned long last_run;

+   unsigned long long last_run;

+   unsigned int run_nsecs;

+   unsigned int sleep_nsecs;

 

    unsigned long policy;

    unsigned long cpus_allowed;

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/kernel/sched.c.org   Sun May 25 06:05:42 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/kernel/sched.c   Tue May 27 12:58:02 2003

@@ -74,6 +74,12 @@

 #define MAX_SLEEP_AVG      (10*HZ)

 #define STARVATION_LIMIT   (10*HZ)

 #define NODE_THRESHOLD      125

+#define SCHED_NANOSECOND   1

+#define SCHED_SECOND      (1000000000 * SCHED_NANOSECOND)

+#define SCHED_TICK      (SCHED_SECOND / HZ)

+#define TICKS_PER_SECOND   (SCHED_SECOND / SCHED_TICK)

+

+extern unsigned long long monotonic_clock(void);

 

 /*

  * If a task is 'interactive' then we reinsert it in the active

@@ -342,9 +348,23 @@

  */

 static inline int activate_task(task_t *p, runqueue_t *rq)

 {

-   long sleep_time = jiffies - p->last_run - 1;

+   unsigned long long now = monotonic_clock();

+   long long sleep =  now - p->last_run + p->sleep_nsecs;

+   int ticks = 0, requeue_waker = 0;

+

+   if (sleep >= SCHED_TICK) {

+      while (sleep >= SCHED_SECOND) {

+         sleep -= SCHED_SECOND;

+         ticks += TICKS_PER_SECOND;

+      }

+      while (sleep >= SCHED_TICK) {

+         sleep -= SCHED_TICK;

+         ticks++;

+      }

+      p->sleep_nsecs = sleep;

+   } else p->sleep_nsecs += sleep;

 

-   if (sleep_time > 0) {

+   if (ticks > 0) {

       int sleep_avg;

 

       /*

@@ -356,7 +375,7 @@

        * spends sleeping, the higher the average gets - and the

        * higher the priority boost gets as well.

        */

-      sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg + sleep_time;

+      sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg + ticks;

 

       /*

        * 'Overflow' bonus ticks go to the waker as well, so the

@@ -364,8 +383,10 @@

        * boosting tasks that are related to maximum-interactive

        * tasks.

        */

-      if (sleep_avg > MAX_SLEEP_AVG)

+      if (sleep_avg > MAX_SLEEP_AVG) {

          sleep_avg = MAX_SLEEP_AVG;

+         p->sleep_nsecs = 0;

+      }

       if (p->sleep_avg != sleep_avg) {

          p->sleep_avg = sleep_avg;

          p->prio = effective_prio(p);

@@ -571,6 +592,8 @@

    current->sleep_avg = current->sleep_avg * PARENT_PENALTY / 100;

    p->sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg * CHILD_PENALTY / 100;

    p->prio = effective_prio(p);

+   p->run_nsecs = 0;

+   p->sleep_nsecs = 0;

    set_task_cpu(p, smp_processor_id());

 

    if (unlikely(!current->array))

@@ -1170,6 +1193,49 @@

       (jiffies - (rq)->expired_timestamp >= \

          STARVATION_LIMIT * ((rq)->nr_running) + 1)))

 

+inline void __scheduler_tick(runqueue_t *rq, task_t *p)

+{

+   unsigned long long now = monotonic_clock();

+   prio_array_t *array = rq->active;

+   int ticks;

+

+   p->run_nsecs += now - p->last_run;

+   /* Task might have expired already, but not scheduled off yet */

+   if (p->array != array) {

+      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

+      goto abort;

+   }

+   if (p->run_nsecs < SCHED_TICK || p->policy == SCHED_FIFO )

+      goto abort;

+

+   for (ticks = 0; p->run_nsecs >= SCHED_TICK; ticks++)

+      p->run_nsecs -= SCHED_TICK;

+   if (p->sleep_avg > ticks)

+      p->sleep_avg -= ticks;

+   else

+      p->sleep_avg = 0;

+   p->time_slice -= ticks;

+

+   if (p->time_slice <= 0) {

+      dequeue_task(p, p->array);

+      p->prio = effective_prio(p);

+      p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

+      p->first_time_slice = 0;

+      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

+      if ((EXPIRED_STARVING(rq) && !rt_task(p)) ||

+            !TASK_INTERACTIVE(p)) {

+         array = rq->expired;

+         if (!rq->expired_timestamp)

+            rq->expired_timestamp = jiffies;

+      }

+      enqueue_task(p, array);

+   }

+abort:

+   p->last_run = monotonic_clock();

+}

+

 /*

  * This function gets called by the timer code, with HZ frequency.

  * We call it with interrupts disabled.

@@ -1182,11 +1248,12 @@

    int cpu = smp_processor_id();

    runqueue_t *rq = this_rq();

    task_t *p = current;

+   int idle = p == rq->idle;

 

    if (rcu_pending(cpu))

       rcu_check_callbacks(cpu, user_ticks);

 

-   if (p == rq->idle) {

+   if (idle) {

       /* note: this timer irq context must be accounted for as well */

       if (irq_count() - HARDIRQ_OFFSET >= SOFTIRQ_OFFSET)

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.system += sys_ticks;

@@ -1194,8 +1261,7 @@

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.iowait += sys_ticks;

       else

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.idle += sys_ticks;

-      rebalance_tick(rq, 1);

-      return;

+      goto out;

    }

    if (TASK_NICE(p) > 0)

       kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.nice += user_ticks;

@@ -1203,11 +1269,6 @@

       kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.user += user_ticks;

    kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.system += sys_ticks;

 

-   /* Task might have expired already, but not scheduled off yet */

-   if (p->array != rq->active) {

-      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-      goto out;

-   }

    spin_lock(&rq->lock);

    /*

     * The task was running during this tick - update the

@@ -1217,42 +1278,10 @@

     * it possible for interactive tasks to use up their

     * timeslices at their highest priority levels.

     */

-   if (p->sleep_avg)

-      p->sleep_avg--;

-   if (unlikely(rt_task(p))) {

-      /*

-       * RR tasks need a special form of timeslice management.

-       * FIFO tasks have no timeslices.

-       */

-      if ((p->policy == SCHED_RR) && !--p->time_slice) {

-         p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

-         p->first_time_slice = 0;

-         set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-

-         /* put it at the end of the queue: */

-         dequeue_task(p, rq->active);

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

-      }

-      goto out_unlock;

-   }

-   if (!--p->time_slice) {

-      dequeue_task(p, rq->active);

-      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-      p->prio = effective_prio(p);

-      p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

-      p->first_time_slice = 0;

-

-      if (!TASK_INTERACTIVE(p) || EXPIRED_STARVING(rq)) {

-         if (!rq->expired_timestamp)

-            rq->expired_timestamp = jiffies;

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->expired);

-      } else

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

-   }

-out_unlock:

+    __scheduler_tick(rq, p);

    spin_unlock(&rq->lock);

 out:

-   rebalance_tick(rq, 0);

+   rebalance_tick(rq, idle);

 }

 

 void scheduling_functions_start_here(void) { }

@@ -1286,8 +1316,8 @@

    rq = this_rq();

 

    release_kernel_lock(prev);

-   prev->last_run = jiffies;

    spin_lock_irq(&rq->lock);

+   __scheduler_tick(rq, prev);

 

    /*

     * if entering off of a kernel preemption go straight

@@ -1342,6 +1372,7 @@

    if (likely(prev != next)) {

       rq->nr_switches++;

       rq->curr = next;

+      next->last_run = prev->last_run;

 

       prepare_arch_switch(rq, next);

       prev = context_switch(rq, prev, next);

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.c.org   Sat May 24 08:55:05 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.c   Sat May 24 09:26:09 2003

@@ -102,12 +102,13 @@

 static unsigned long long monotonic_clock_tsc(void)

 {

    unsigned long long last_offset, this_offset, base;

+   unsigned long flags;

    

    /* atomically read monotonic base & last_offset */

-   read_lock_irq(&monotonic_lock);

+   read_lock_irqsave(&monotonic_lock, flags);

    last_offset = ((unsigned long long)last_tsc_high<<32)|last_tsc_low;

    base = monotonic_base;

-   read_unlock_irq(&monotonic_lock);

+   read_unlock_irqrestore(&monotonic_lock, flags);

 

    /* Read the Time Stamp Counter */

    rdtscll(this_offset);

```

and here's the patch I use against 2.5.69

```

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/include/linux/sched.h.org   Fri May 23 07:14:23 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/include/linux/sched.h   Tue May 27 09:30:51 2003

@@ -328,7 +328,9 @@

    prio_array_t *array;

 

    unsigned long sleep_avg;

-   unsigned long last_run;

+   unsigned long long last_run;

+   unsigned int run_nsecs;

+   unsigned int sleep_nsecs;

 

    unsigned long policy;

    unsigned long cpus_allowed;

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/kernel/sched.c.org   Sun May 25 06:05:42 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/kernel/sched.c   Tue May 27 12:58:02 2003

@@ -74,6 +74,12 @@

 #define MAX_SLEEP_AVG      (10*HZ)

 #define STARVATION_LIMIT   (10*HZ)

 #define NODE_THRESHOLD      125

+#define SCHED_NANOSECOND   1

+#define SCHED_SECOND      (1000000000 * SCHED_NANOSECOND)

+#define SCHED_TICK      (SCHED_SECOND / HZ)

+#define TICKS_PER_SECOND   (SCHED_SECOND / SCHED_TICK)

+

+extern unsigned long long monotonic_clock(void);

 

 /*

  * If a task is 'interactive' then we reinsert it in the active

@@ -342,10 +348,23 @@

  */

 static inline int activate_task(task_t *p, runqueue_t *rq)

 {

-   long sleep_time = jiffies - p->last_run - 1;

-   int requeue_waker = 0;

+   unsigned long long now = monotonic_clock();

+   long long sleep =  now - p->last_run + p->sleep_nsecs;

+   int ticks = 0, requeue_waker = 0;

+

+   if (sleep >= SCHED_TICK) {

+      while (sleep >= SCHED_SECOND) {

+         sleep -= SCHED_SECOND;

+         ticks += TICKS_PER_SECOND;

+      }

+      while (sleep >= SCHED_TICK) {

+         sleep -= SCHED_TICK;

+         ticks++;

+      }

+      p->sleep_nsecs = sleep;

+   } else p->sleep_nsecs += sleep;

 

-   if (sleep_time > 0) {

+   if (ticks > 0) {

       int sleep_avg;

 

       /*

@@ -356,7 +375,7 @@

        * spends sleeping, the higher the average gets - and the

        * higher the priority boost gets as well.

        */

-      sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg + sleep_time;

+      sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg + ticks;

 

       /*

        * 'Overflow' bonus ticks go to the waker as well, so the

@@ -364,8 +383,10 @@

        * boosting tasks that are related to maximum-interactive

        * tasks.

        */

-      if (sleep_avg > MAX_SLEEP_AVG)

+      if (sleep_avg > MAX_SLEEP_AVG) {

          sleep_avg = MAX_SLEEP_AVG;

+         p->sleep_nsecs = 0;

+      }

       if (p->sleep_avg != sleep_avg) {

          p->sleep_avg = sleep_avg;

          p->prio = effective_prio(p);

@@ -571,6 +592,8 @@

    current->sleep_avg = current->sleep_avg * PARENT_PENALTY / 100;

    p->sleep_avg = p->sleep_avg * CHILD_PENALTY / 100;

    p->prio = effective_prio(p);

+   p->run_nsecs = 0;

+   p->sleep_nsecs = 0;

    set_task_cpu(p, smp_processor_id());

 

    if (unlikely(!current->array))

@@ -1170,6 +1193,49 @@

       (jiffies - (rq)->expired_timestamp >= \

          STARVATION_LIMIT * ((rq)->nr_running) + 1)))

 

+inline void __scheduler_tick(runqueue_t *rq, task_t *p)

+{

+   unsigned long long now = monotonic_clock();

+   prio_array_t *array = rq->active;

+   int ticks;

+

+   p->run_nsecs += now - p->last_run;

+   /* Task might have expired already, but not scheduled off yet */

+   if (p->array != array) {

+      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

+      goto abort;

+   }

+   if (p->run_nsecs < SCHED_TICK || p->policy == SCHED_FIFO )

+      goto abort;

+

+   for (ticks = 0; p->run_nsecs >= SCHED_TICK; ticks++)

+      p->run_nsecs -= SCHED_TICK;

+   if (ticks > p->time_slice)

+      show_task(p);

+   if (p->sleep_avg > ticks)

+      p->sleep_avg -= ticks;

+   else

+      p->sleep_avg = 0;

+   p->time_slice -= ticks;

+

+   if (p->time_slice <= 0) {

+      dequeue_task(p, p->array);

+      p->prio = effective_prio(p);

+      p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

+      p->first_time_slice = 0;

+      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

+      if ((EXPIRED_STARVING(rq) && !rt_task(p)) ||

+            !TASK_INTERACTIVE(p)) {

+         array = rq->expired;

+         if (!rq->expired_timestamp)

+            rq->expired_timestamp = jiffies;

+      }

+      enqueue_task(p, array);

+   }

+abort:

+   p->last_run = monotonic_clock();

+}

+

 /*

  * This function gets called by the timer code, with HZ frequency.

  * We call it with interrupts disabled.

@@ -1182,11 +1248,12 @@

    int cpu = smp_processor_id();

    runqueue_t *rq = this_rq();

    task_t *p = current;

+   int idle = p == rq->idle;

 

    if (rcu_pending(cpu))

       rcu_check_callbacks(cpu, user_ticks);

 

-   if (p == rq->idle) {

+   if (idle) {

       /* note: this timer irq context must be accounted for as well */

       if (irq_count() - HARDIRQ_OFFSET >= SOFTIRQ_OFFSET)

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.system += sys_ticks;

@@ -1194,8 +1261,7 @@

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.iowait += sys_ticks;

       else

          kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.idle += sys_ticks;

-      rebalance_tick(rq, 1);

-      return;

+      goto out;

    }

    if (TASK_NICE(p) > 0)

       kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.nice += user_ticks;

@@ -1203,11 +1269,6 @@

       kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.user += user_ticks;

    kstat_cpu(cpu).cpustat.system += sys_ticks;

 

-   /* Task might have expired already, but not scheduled off yet */

-   if (p->array != rq->active) {

-      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-      return;

-   }

    spin_lock(&rq->lock);

    /*

     * The task was running during this tick - update the

@@ -1217,41 +1278,10 @@

     * it possible for interactive tasks to use up their

     * timeslices at their highest priority levels.

     */

-   if (p->sleep_avg)

-      p->sleep_avg--;

-   if (unlikely(rt_task(p))) {

-      /*

-       * RR tasks need a special form of timeslice management.

-       * FIFO tasks have no timeslices.

-       */

-      if ((p->policy == SCHED_RR) && !--p->time_slice) {

-         p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

-         p->first_time_slice = 0;

-         set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-

-         /* put it at the end of the queue: */

-         dequeue_task(p, rq->active);

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

-      }

-      goto out;

-   }

-   if (!--p->time_slice) {

-      dequeue_task(p, rq->active);

-      set_tsk_need_resched(p);

-      p->prio = effective_prio(p);

-      p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

-      p->first_time_slice = 0;

-

-      if (!TASK_INTERACTIVE(p) || EXPIRED_STARVING(rq)) {

-         if (!rq->expired_timestamp)

-            rq->expired_timestamp = jiffies;

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->expired);

-      } else

-         enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

-   }

-out:

+    __scheduler_tick(rq, p);

    spin_unlock(&rq->lock);

-   rebalance_tick(rq, 0);

+out:

+   rebalance_tick(rq, idle);

 }

 

 void scheduling_functions_start_here(void) { }

@@ -1286,8 +1316,8 @@

    rq = this_rq();

 

    release_kernel_lock(prev);

-   prev->last_run = jiffies;

    spin_lock_irq(&rq->lock);

+   __scheduler_tick(rq, prev);

 

    /*

     * if entering off of a kernel preemption go straight

@@ -1342,6 +1372,7 @@

    if (likely(prev != next)) {

       rq->nr_switches++;

       rq->curr = next;

+      next->last_run = prev->last_run;

 

       prepare_arch_switch(rq, next);

       prev = context_switch(rq, prev, next);

--- linux-2.5.69.virgin/arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.c.org   Sat May 24 08:55:05 2003

+++ linux-2.5.69.virgin/arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.c   Sat May 24 09:26:09 2003

@@ -102,12 +102,13 @@

 static unsigned long long monotonic_clock_tsc(void)

 {

    unsigned long long last_offset, this_offset, base;

+   unsigned long flags;

    

    /* atomically read monotonic base & last_offset */

-   read_lock_irq(&monotonic_lock);

+   read_lock_irqsave(&monotonic_lock, flags);

    last_offset = ((unsigned long long)last_tsc_high<<32)|last_tsc_low;

    base = monotonic_base;

-   read_unlock_irq(&monotonic_lock);

+   read_unlock_irqrestore(&monotonic_lock, flags);

 

    /* Read the Time Stamp Counter */

    rdtscll(this_offset);

```

apply these per your own risk - if you machine blows up etc. you're to blame.

----------

## silverter

LoveChild,

Thanks for taking your time and giving out (untill now for me) by far the most understandable difference b/w AS and CFQ. Now I know something about them, after reading all this tech stuff over at kerneltrap that did not help me much but trial and error to see what works for me, which is really difficult to track down when using devel kernel where there's always something breaking. kudos man, ans thanks again...

regards

----------

## Lovechild

 *silverter wrote:*   

> LoveChild,
> 
> Thanks for taking your time and giving out (untill now for me) by far the most understandable difference b/w AS and CFQ. Now I know something about them, after reading all this tech stuff over at kerneltrap that did not help me much but trial and error to see what works for me, which is really difficult to track down when using devel kernel where there's always something breaking. kudos man, ans thanks again...
> 
> regards

 

Really the important bit to understand about AS is that while we wait it only pays off if the program actually makes another request - otherwise it's wasted time causing nothing but latency - which is why it's bad for desktop usage. So the big part of AS development is figuring out when it would be good to stall and when to just go ahead. Nick has done some amazing developments in this area, and I can't believe he's no older than I am and still he's a grade A kernel hacker.. hats off.

----------

## maor

i once read that for devfs in devel kernel there is need to add option in the fstab is that correct ?

----------

## Lovechild

 *maor wrote:*   

> i once read that for devfs in devel kernel there is need to add option in the fstab is that correct ?

 

with the newest baselayout it actually complains to me if I add it to fstab.

----------

## robmoss

As far as the whole /usr/src/linux symlink thing goes...

The ebuild convention is very much a broken one; perhaps it could be fixed for portage 2.1? Whenever I find something that goes looking in /usr/src/linux and complains when it isn't there, I fix the ebuild. If it's a module, I send it looking in /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`. If it isn't a kernel module, there's no problem, because what it's looking for is in there. Unless, of course, the package is inherently broken, in which case I fix the ebuild to make sure that it looks for things in the right place. Obviously this won't work for everyone's systems, but it seems a bit silly to complain about things going wrong if you're doing them wrong in the first place (as I was last night when I was trying to compile the nvidia-kernel module before having compiled the kernel... oops!).

Here's what I did, as far as the kernel headers go:

Removed the kernel-headers package, and emerge --injected it

Unpacked the gentoo-sources to /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5 (or wherever it was they go)

Then, once in that directory:

make mrproper

make include/linux/version.h

make symlinks

cp -HR include/asm /usr/include

cp -R include/asm-generic /usr/include

cp -R include/linux /usr/include

touch /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h

This ensures the proper behaviour of many things, including glibc, gcc and the kernel itself  :Smile: 

----------

## scoobydu

Apologies for the noob question!

I've tried 2.5.70 mm sources mm3,mm4 & mm5 all with the same hard lockups after a couple of minutes in X.

Is the kernel really usable (I know its a dev kernel  :Smile: , or have I missed some basic config tweaks?

I've read this thread, but can understand what I need to change?

Tried all the schedulers AS etc, all with the same lockups ...

Running xfree 4.3, nvidia latest drivers (latest unstable)

Thanks for any help!

scooby

----------

## nephros

quote="scoobydu"]I've tried 2.5.70 mm sources mm3,mm4 & mm5 all with the same hard lockups after a couple of minutes in X.

[...]

Tried all the schedulers AS etc, all with the same lockups ...

[/quote]

Hmm, I'm only guessing, but have you tried switching the AGP driver?

I am using mm5+nvidia+kernel AGPGART and have no lockups.

(the option is in XF86Config, called NvAGP, and it is recommended that you reboot after changing from one driver to the other, at least if AGP has already been initialized, i.e. X has run at least once)

----------

## sciack

Hi dudes,

I got a strange warning when my gentoo boots with 2.5.70 (development-sources) it says something about /sys that isnt mounted correctly and it is required for kernels 2.5

please give me something to understand?!?!?!

buh bye

----------

## scoobydu

nephros

Thanks for the tip, I have tried changing the AGP driver setting in Xconfig, but I admit I only restarted X and didn't reboot.

I'm going from memory is that NvAGP=0 (ie don't use Nvidia AGP) and then I need AGP built into the kernel....

Thanks

scooby

/sys , I get the same error on mm5 sources, but needed to stop the lockups first  :Smile:  would be nice to get an answer on that one too though, don't you just hate having errors on the system, even when the machine still runs  :Smile: 

----------

## handsomepete

 *sciack wrote:*   

> Hi dudes,
> 
> I got a strange warning when my gentoo boots with 2.5.70 (development-sources) it says something about /sys that isnt mounted correctly and it is required for kernels 2.5
> 
> please give me something to understand?!?!?!
> ...

 

You can try adding

```
sysfs                   /sys            sysfs           defaults                0 0
```

to your fstab.

----------

## silverter

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can try adding
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I never needed to add this into my fstab, I just created the /sys dir and that was it. Is this input in the fstab required?

regards,

----------

## sciack

oh.. thanks. but what is it?? where is the documentation about /sys?

thanks again!

----------

## silverter

 *sciack wrote:*   

> oh.. thanks. but what is it?? where is the documentation about /sys?[...]

 

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/sysfs.txt
```

regards,

----------

## wilburpan

 *vert wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /usr/src/linux should point to a stable kernel
> 
> /usr/src/linux-beta should point to a devel kernel. 
> ...

 

Just bringing this question up again.

----------

## lurid

You can point both to the dev kernel if you really want to, but I don't think it'll do anything special.  I only have linux-beta pointing to.. well, the linux beta.  I do this because if I want to switch to a stable kernel, the symlink is already right.  I think what that symlink is named is kernel dependant (but I could be wrong) because on my gf's Redhat 7.3 system its /usr/src/linux-2.4 where as on Slack and Gentoo its just /usr/src/linux.  Point being:

 *lurid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/src/linux should point to a stable kernel
> 
> /usr/src/linux-beta should point to a devel kernel.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## bssteph

Lovechild - I'm afraid I can't test the patch right now, although I'd like to. Maybe I can get to it Sat or Sun. But keep us informed. If this is a general issue with the timer, would that make it more likely for the fix to get into the kernel?

And by fixed CFQ, do you mean fixed so that it performs on desktops like it should, or fixed so that it only doesn't lock up? I've found for a while that AS was slightly more responsive (at least it felt like it to me) than CFQ for normal usage, and really came through when doing more high-load server-ish things, as it should I guess.

----------

## handsomepete

 *silverter wrote:*   

>  *handsomepete wrote:*   
> 
> You can try adding
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I kinda doubt it, but what do I know.  I just left it in because it's not hurting anything (yet).

----------

## Lovechild

the newest baselayout just requires you to make the dir /sys and it will mount it just like it does devpts.

----------

## Vagabond

I got a couple hard lockups in a row yesterday with the mm3 sources after having no problems with them at all and I've decided to go back to the latest gentoo-sources at least for the moment, although the 2.5.70 kernel seems to be very nice aside from the odd lockup. I didn't hit any other problems in my day to day use of the system but having two hard lockups in a row made me a bit nervous of messing up something integral to the system working (I managed to kill the C++ libraries one time).

Maybe I'll try again in a couple weeks.

Vag

----------

## Superman53142

I tried the patch on 2.5.70-mm5 and it did fix the problems with sound, but I got lockups so I went back to my good old 2.4.20 kernel.  BTW, it was a pain to get the patch to work because the kernel files use tabs and it was posted to the thread with spaces...

I'm not very experienced with patches, just know that patch wouldn't accept it.

----------

## Lovechild

could you send me a rediff of the patch since it doesn't apply cleanly to 2.5.70-mm5 here - I did it by hand, and the symantics didn't match so I decided to leave it alone.

I talked to Andrew Morton via email today, and he has been getting good feedback about this patch, but it's not quite right yet - there's some debate about using jiffies instead of Mikes model, I have signed myself up for testing so we might get a kernel that can play audio and show a window at the same time like it's suppose to.

----------

## Superman53142

I don't know how I'm supposed to send it to you...hehe  :Smile: 

I see this board doesn't have an attach file option, so that won't work.  I'll try putting it within code tags below, if that doesn't work than PM me your email addy and I'll send it to ya, ASAP.  BTW, a guy on another forum that I visit lives in Aarhus, Denmark.  Is that the same city?  Does that funky A mean double-a?

Oh, btw, this is one of my first attempts at a patch, so hopefully I did it right  :Smile: 

EDIT: It didn't do it right...I posted it here:

http://files.aoaforums.com/index.php?dir=164

----------

## Lovechild

 *Superman53142 wrote:*   

> I don't know how I'm supposed to send it to you...hehe 
> 
> I see this board doesn't have an attach file option, so that won't work.  I'll try putting it within code tags below, if that doesn't work than PM me your email addy and I'll send it to ya, ASAP.  BTW, a guy on another forum that I visit lives in Aarhus, Denmark.  Is that the same city?  Does that funky A mean double-a?
> 
> Oh, btw, this is one of my first attempts at a patch, so hopefully I did it right 
> ...

 

Aa is indeed another way of writing å - one of the quirks of the danish language.

----------

## bushwakko

I've been trying 2.5.x since 2.5.65 and I've been using low timeslices every time. 1 and 10, and setting bonus_prio to 15 down from 25, I've heard that also made a difference. the kerneltrap.org page seems to be down now, but I will read about schedulers l8r.:) 

I love the 2.5 kernel but can't use it on any of my pc's. my laptop needs the ati-binary driver which doesn't work under 2.5 and my main computer needs isdn which as mentioned earlier has been broken for quite a while. Would really love it if they could fix it, dunno why it's "deprecated" though, I have NO idea how to use CAPI or if I CAN use CAPI. I haven't found any documentation on the subject either, nor does the capi4linux stuff compile. I really don't get that capi support deprecates the old stuff ;D well, anyways.

I love the way the 2.5 tree is going, especially all the work put into scheduling and such.

btw: norwegians also have Ø Æ Å :)

and btw2: does anyone have/know of any good applets for monitoring/dialing/adding lines for isdn ? modem lights is a little crappy. and I have no idea how to start gisdnload_applet which I installed (it's not in the applet-menu)

----------

## darktux

2.5.70-mm6 is out   :Cool: 

So.... Anyone has the inside on if we should use AS or CFQ?   :Razz: 

----------

## fca

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm6 is out  
> 
> So.... Anyone has the inside on if we should use AS or CFQ?  

 

Maybe more basic: How do you switch between the two?

----------

## Terminal

Using 2.5.70-mm2 - 5 (don't know about older ones, I only just started using mm-sources), I was unable to use DMA on my hard drive, (ST380011A with HPT370 chipset) making my system virtually unusable, so I'm using gaming-sources until I can fix it.  Has anyone else had this problem and know of a fix?

Thanks.

----------

## handsomepete

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm6 is out  
> 
> So.... Anyone has the inside on if we should use AS or CFQ?  

 

Dammit!  I haven't even gotten around to rebooting for mm3 yet - maybe I need to start scheduling weekly reboots or something...

----------

## discomfitor

tried mm6, won't compile

----------

## darktux

 *fca wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   2.5.70-mm6 is out  
> 
> So.... Anyone has the inside on if we should use AS or CFQ?   
> 
> Maybe more basic: How do you switch between the two?

 

You append to your lilo/grub conf: elevator=cfq, if you don't put nothing, it will boot as by default.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

I am searching for an option at the moment, but I can't find it!

In the last stabel kernel you had to load keybdev (and mousedev) after hid, but I can't find this two options in 2.5.70 anymore.

Am I blind or what?

Is there now only HID and HID Input Layer?

Does anybody here use a USB Keyboard and/or USB Mouse?

Niko

----------

## darktux

well.... the scheduler on this release doesn't look too good for me   :Rolling Eyes: 

xmms had better days   :Confused: 

----------

## phlashback

on the plus side, using cfq no longer causes kernel oops.... mm6 seems to be working on my hardware that is   :Wink: 

----------

## tunah

Well, if I run AS on my laptop, it will randomly hard-freeze when running X.  :Mad:  That's one less decision to make every boot   :Smile: 

----------

## fca

Well, I'm back to good old 2.4.21-rc6-gss.

The performance of 2.5.70-mm? is really bad on my computer for some reason. Lame encoding speed went from 14 times real time on kernel 2.4.21 to 7-8 on kernel 2.5.70-mm? while doing nothing else.

Also the stuttering of XMMS, and the inability of using the fglrx drivers made me switch back.

I'm going to look if the bad performance is due to the mm patches, but not now, as I need to use this computer for work, not for play.

----------

## dolbz

 *darktux wrote:*   

> well.... the scheduler on this release doesn't look too good for me  
> 
> xmms had better days  

 

couldn't agree more. Running the AS scheduler isn't very good this time around. Very skippy music while web browsing  :Sad:  I'll have to try CFQ

Dolbz

----------

## darktux

 *dolbz wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   well.... the scheduler on this release doesn't look too good for me  
> 
> xmms had better days   
> 
> couldn't agree more. Running the AS scheduler isn't very good this time around. Very skippy music while web browsing  I'll have to try CFQ
> ...

 

Both of them suck in this release   :Confused: 

----------

## silverter

 *darktux wrote:*   

> well.... the scheduler on this release doesn't look too good for me  
> 
> xmms had better days  

 

Yeah... got the same issues here... I wonder what went wrong... -mm5 was promissing...

----------

## Terminal

Just changed to CFQ then, and my skips in xmms are fixed, still can't enable DMA with mm6 either, maybe it's the chipset drivers?  Anyway, this is what it does:

```
root@homer terminal # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

----------

## darktux

2.5.70-mm7 is out.

And some tuning was done, cool   :Cool: 

----------

## Niko_K

There is something with the 2.5.70 kernel on my system!

After I started the kernel via grub I just see the following:

```
  Booting 'Gentoo Linux 1.4 [2.5.70]'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.5.70 root=/dev/hda3

    [Linux-bzImage, setup=0xc00, size=0x16f647]

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
```

Then the system stops!

Grub is installed correctly! I am able to boot kernel 2.4.20, but I want to use nptl so I'll need a development-source!

Please help me!

Niko

----------

## darktux

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 2.5.70-mm7 is out.
> 
> And some tuning was done, cool  

 

Well... at least with the AS scheduler, the skipping still continues   :Confused: 

----------

## handsomepete

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   2.5.70-mm7 is out.
> 
> And some tuning was done, cool   
> 
> Well... at least with the AS scheduler, the skipping still continues  

 

It feels like the skips are actually becoming more frequent as the releases progress...   :Confused:   Oh well.  *starts waiting for mm8*

Edit: Something new and exciting, if I start eth1 (with the flaky broadcom driver), I get a hard lock after it spits out the BUG! message a couple times.  I think someone ported the functional 2.4.x bcm4400 driver to 2.5 - does anyone have that link?  I'd like to try it out.

Edit 2: Bah, disregard.  My stupid memory just went stupid bad.  Probably not the kernel's fault.  Nuts.Last edited by handsomepete on Tue Jun 10, 2003 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shawk

Well the scheduler not being as responsive as before is due to it running at 100Hz since -mm6:

Quote:

"-mm kernels will be running at HZ=100 for a while. This is because

  the anticipatory scheduler's behaviour may be altered by the lower

  resolution. Some architectures continue to use 100Hz and we need 

the  testing coverage which x86 provides. "

Reason why I stayed with -mm5. A new Gentoo installation is running and compiling for 2 days at -mm6 so far and no problems.

--

Shawk

----------

## silverter

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   2.5.70-mm7 is out.
> 
> And some tuning was done, cool   
> 
> Well... at least with the AS scheduler, the skipping still continues  

 

How about CFQ? Is it usable? I'm stuck with -mm5 which works fine for me, and be glad to know this before I got through upgrading... 

Thanks and regards

----------

## silverter

-mm8 is out... see what it promises...

----------

## The Khan Artist

 *silverter wrote:*   

> -mm8 is out... see what it promises...

 

Nothing for me:

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c: In function `setup_early_printk':

arch/i386/kernel/setup.c:919: invalid lvalue in unary `&'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/setup.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

This is with the .config from my working 2.5.70-mm3 kernel. I don't have time to redo it from scratch right now.

----------

## ConcreteLake

A fast and dirty (only safe if you have a single processor system, but if you dont, you wouldnt have that error anyways) is to comment that line out.

Simply add a "//" in file arch/i386/kernel/setup.c line 919:

  //set_bit(smp_processor_id(), &cpu_online_map);

cl

----------

## darktux

The changelog has very good news regarding the slowliness   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> . Anticipatory scheduler patch should fix the recently-noticed slowdown
> 
>   with seeky O_DIRECT read loads.

 

----------

## silverter

Has anyone got -mm8 to compile and test it against CFQ/AS? I haven't got around getting it done, still busy sorting out evolution-1.4 vs. ORBIt2-2.7.2...

regards,

----------

## darktux

Well, I'm using it with AS, and it feels MUCH BETTER!!

If you're using mm6/mm7 at the moment, then don't even think twice, just do the upgrade for cryin' out loud!   :Wink: 

(yes, it's better, but far from perfection)

----------

## kuba

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nothing for me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

until a new patch is avaiable:

CONFIG_DEBUG_EARLY_PRINTK_OFF=y

----------

## The Khan Artist

 *kuba wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Nothing for me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I used ConcreteLake's fix and it worked, it compiled just fine, and the nVidia drivers still work.  :Wink: 

----------

## joem

when I compile mm-sources-2.5.70-r8 my computer hangs right from the start

```
boot:  

 Loading Gentoo  

 BIOS data check successful  

 Uncompressing Linux... OK, booting the kernel.  

 
```

anybody else been able to get around this?

----------

## robmoss

This happens for me whenever I compile a broken kernel. Fiddling around with the Makefiles for the 2.4.20 kernel has resulted in a few kernels that did that for me.

Try unmerging the mm-sources (after saving your .config file in your home directory if need be), making sure they've really gone by checking the relevant entry in /usr/src/ is no longer there, and then emerging them again. I've managed to successfully fix a couple of kernel compiles like that - also make mrproper *should* do the same thing, unless something is REALLY broken, and is a little less drastic and much quicker!

----------

## Niko_K

I'm nearly finished with my new installation, but there is a problem related to ALSA!

I can't install emu10k1.ebuild! The ebuild complains about the .config in /usr/src/linux and that the build can't find it, although it's there.

I also can't install alsa-tools, but I'm not sure if this problem is related to either gcc3.3 or development-sources-2.5.70!

However. Has anyone got an emu10k1 SoundCard to work with the 2.5.70 Kernel?

Niko

----------

## Niko_K

 *dst wrote:*   

> when I compile mm-sources-2.5.70-r8 my computer hangs right from the start
> 
> ```
> boot:  
> 
> ...

 

I had a similiar problem! For me it helped to setup the kernel "step-by-step". I know that this is a lot of work, but for me it helped, ...

Try to compile the kernel with the default ".config" and change the vales given in the instal docs.

All I can tell you for sure is that the problem is caused by your configuration!

Niko

----------

## joem

Thanks for the help. I did make mrproper and have been going at it step by step. I just got my network card working after disabling ACPI. So far so good..

----------

## darktux

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> I'm nearly finished with my new installation, but there is a problem related to ALSA!
> 
> I can't install emu10k1.ebuild! The ebuild complains about the .config in /usr/src/linux and that the build can't find it, although it's there.
> 
> I also can't install alsa-tools, but I'm not sure if this problem is related to either gcc3.3 or development-sources-2.5.70!
> ...

 

I have.

To what emu10k1.ebuild are you refering too? You only need alsa-* and the drivers on the kernel...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klette

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> I'm nearly finished with my new installation, but there is a problem related to ALSA!
> 
> I can't install emu10k1.ebuild! The ebuild complains about the .config in /usr/src/linux and that the build can't find it, although it's there.
> 
> I also can't install alsa-tools, but I'm not sure if this problem is related to either gcc3.3 or development-sources-2.5.70!
> ...

 

Min  worked out of the box with alsa compiles in...

Just remember to add it into the kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lovechild

-mm9 - andrew is on fire

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0306.1/1463.html

----------

## silverter

Cool... let see what this one promises... Anyone knows the changes in the synatic mouse patch? There are two in there... I used to remove it because loading the modules with that **specific** option (I really can recall) didn't work for me... what now?

regards,

----------

## silverter

Just got -mm9 to compile and it boots fine, but the skipping in xmms ist getting even worse... -mm5 is the only one working fine wihout this skipping with both AS/CFQ... I tried with all possible output plugin in xmms, be it streaming music from the internet (shoutcast) or playing off the HD, no improvements... That's my only grieve about this kernel, apart from that everything else works fine; will be doing some heavy compilation (mozilla is always a good choice) under X Windows to see if it locks up my system.

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

I added the ALSA Support (and also support for emu10k1) in the kernel, but there are still some problems for me!

I can't install alsa-drivers because it thinks that my gcc Version doesn't match -> I checked it and I only have gcc3.3 installed.

There are quite some more problems:

sun-jdk won't install because of some problem (found thread in fourm) and arts also refuses to compile. There is not a single windowmanager that worked for me, ...

However, I found some threads in the forum about my problems and so all I can do is wait!

I talked about the emu101k (or even emu10k1-cvs) ebuíld. I needed it because I use an external amplifier in kernel2.4.20! Don't I need it with 2.5.70 anymore?

Niko

----------

## maor

a bit OT.

i was wonder if there is a way to change scheduler in run time?

----------

## slaterson

I was running with mm5 since it has been in portage.  After reading this thread about improvements in mm8, I got the wise idea to update to mm8.  Thats when the disaster started.

I emerged mm8 and walked away to make dinner.  When I came back, not only had it emerge mm8, it had unemerge X11.  Yikes.

Instead of trying to re-emerge X11, I decided to do a clean install on my second hard drive, using mm8 right from the get-go.  Everything worked great until I rebooted with my new mm8 kernel.  The kernel loads and starts going through device initialization, until it gets to my 2940uw.  The system freezes before identifying any scsi devices (two hard drives and a cdrom).

Anybody else have problems with scsi init (specifically Adaptec 2940uw in my case) with mm8?  mm5 works fine.

Slate

----------

## darktux

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> I added the ALSA Support (and also support for emu10k1) in the kernel, but there are still some problems for me!
> 
> I can't install alsa-drivers because it thinks that my gcc Version doesn't match -> I checked it and I only have gcc3.3 installed.
> ...

 

Why would you need alsa-drivers? You already have them, they come with the kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slaterson

 *slaterson wrote:*   

> I was running with mm5 since it has been in portage.  After reading this thread about improvements in mm8, I got the wise idea to update to mm8.  Thats when the disaster started.
> 
> I emerged mm8 and walked away to make dinner.  When I came back, not only had it emerge mm8, it had unemerge X11.  Yikes.
> 
> Instead of trying to re-emerge X11, I decided to do a clean install on my second hard drive, using mm8 right from the get-go.  Everything worked great until I rebooted with my new mm8 kernel.  The kernel loads and starts going through device initialization, until it gets to my 2940uw.  The system freezes before identifying any scsi devices (two hard drives and a cdrom).
> ...

 

Installing mm9 fixed it.

----------

## Niko_K

@darktux: Okay, that's true.

But what do I need then?

BTW: To install other applications correctly: Do I have to do an "emerge -i alsa-driver"? So KDE, ... will work correctly?

Niko

----------

## alinv

Funny thing with mm9:

```

$ df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

df: `/': Value too large for defined data type

df: `/home': Value too large for defined data type

df: `/var': Value too large for defined data type

df: `/usr': Value too large for defined data type

```

Never happened before   :Shocked: 

----------

## silverter

 *alinv wrote:*   

> Funny thing with mm9:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ df
> ...

 

What filesystem are you using? I've never seen this before... strange, very strange..

----------

## alinv

reiserfs all the way.

But I mounted an ext3 filesystem and it appears correctly...  :Confused: 

So far it looks like a reiserfs bug

----------

## silverter

I have reiserfs too and this is my ouput...

```
$df 

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/root              9999676   2616260   7383416  27% /

tmpfs                     2048        24      2024   2% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda5              1367332    354600   1012732  26% /var

/dev/hda2               999772    128848    870924  13% /home

/dev/hda6             16625312   1620160  15005152  10% /scratch

tmpfs                   128436        16    128420   1% /tmp

/mnt/.init.d              2048        24      2024   2% /var/lib/init.d

```

And that looks more than O.K. to me...

----------

## alinv

Lucky you! 

I rebooted back in mm8 and df outputs the values correctly for reiserfs

----------

## Zeddicus

Similar output with mm9:

```

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

df: `/': Value too large for defined data type

tmpfs                     2048       176      1872   9% /mnt/.init.d

tmpfs                   192192         0    192192   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda6             23162400  20888048   2274352  91% /mnt/hda6

```

As one might expect, the one giving bad info is reiserfs. :/

----------

